# Boneboy & Keebs....... the NEW Driveler #26!



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## NOYDB (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm here.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> I'm here.


 now we can start da party!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 25, 2012)

BOOO NO # in the title ....BOOOOO


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 25, 2012)

A team effort.  Is that a new concept? 

Keebone or Boneebs?  That is the question.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 25, 2012)

Ahhh...U caught that...did ya?      Well here I am!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 25, 2012)

.....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> BOOO NO # in the title ....BOOOOO


 ............ yes there is........... 


pstrahin said:


> A team effort.  Is that a new concept?
> 
> Keebone or Boneebs?  That is the question.


This is what happens when 2 folks start one and they BOTH delete for the other one!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 25, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> A team effort.  Is that a new concept?
> 
> Keebone or Boneebs?  That is the question.



Hmmmmmmmm...not sure on that one!


----------



## quinn (Jun 25, 2012)

Howdy ya'll! Lunchtime


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Ahhh...U caught that...did ya?      Well here I am!


 yes and you deleted before I could tell ya not to, then I didn't want folks freakin, like they've been known to do......... so, well, you know..............


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 25, 2012)

Keebs had me by 1 minute...hers was at 12:00 & mine 12:01!   She rocks!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2012)

quinn said:


> Howdy ya'll! Lunchtime


 Hey........... wait a minute, where's the that lounge located?


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ............ yes there is...........
> 
> This is what happens when 2 folks start one and they BOTH delete for the other one!





Mutual respect for your fellow Drivelers.  

That is why I like ya'll.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ............ yes there is...........
> 
> This is what happens when 2 folks start one and they BOTH delete for the other one!


dagnabbit............


pstrahin said:


> Mutual respect for your fellow Drivelers.
> 
> That is why I like ya'll.



aaaaawwwww we like you to!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Keebs had me by 1 minute...hers was at 12:00 & mine 12:01!   She rocks!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 25, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Mutual respect for your fellow Drivelers.
> 
> That is why I like ya'll.



Maybe we should rename it the "Mutual respect for your fellow Driverers thread # 26."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2012)

Headed to the Plantation shortly to do some fishing.  Carrying one of my adopted nephews and his HAWT gal friend !!!


----------



## quinn (Jun 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey........... wait a minute, where's the that lounge located?



In atlanta on ponce de leon ave. i'm sure a few folks  have been by there.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Mutual respect for your fellow Drivelers.
> 
> That is why I like ya'll.


That's exactly why I am here, I luv these folks!


blood on the ground said:


> dagnabbit............


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to the Plantation shortly to do some fishing.  Carrying one of my adopted nephews and his HAWT gal friend !!!



Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2012)

quinn said:


> In atlanta on ponce de leon ave. i'm sure a few folks  have been by there.


 possibly so........


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to the Plantation shortly to do some fishing.  Carrying one of my adopted nephews and his HAWT gal friend !!!


 Behave yadirtyoldman!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 25, 2012)

quinn said:


> In atlanta on ponce de leon ave. i'm sure a few folks  have been by there.



Clermont Lounge...wasn't the average age of the dancers in there above 50 years old?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Maybe we should rename it the "Mutual respect for your fellow Driverers thread # 26."


 you don't like the title it has?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2012)

I am not posting until it has a smilie to let me know it is a driveler.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> That's exactly why I am here, I luv these folks!


AAAWWWW again!


boneboy96 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!



X10....


----------



## quinn (Jun 25, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Clermont Lounge...wasn't the average age of the dancers in there above 50 years old?



So your point is....


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 25, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Clermont Lounge...wasn't the average age of the dancers in there above 50 years old?



years ago I delivered beer for a livin and that was one of my accounts  at one point they had a one armed dancer........


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you don't like the title it has?



I luvs the title as it is sweet cheeks!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 25, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am not posting until it has a smilie to let me know it is a driveler.



I bet ya will!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!



If Dawn doesn't go I'll sneak a few !!




Keebs said:


> Behave yadirtyoldman!




Ain'tgonnadoit !!! 




gobbleinwoods said:


> I am not posting until it has a smilie to let me know it is a driveler.





Yeah, ya idjits left off  !!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 25, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> years ago I delivered beer for a livin and that was one of my accounts  at one point they had a one armed dancer........



They call her Ilene?


----------



## quinn (Jun 25, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> years ago I delivered beer for a livin and that was one of my accounts  at one point they had a one armed dancer........


She don't dance anymore she hangs wallpaper!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 25, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> They call her Ilene?



IDJIT.....made me spit drink on my keyboard


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am not posting until it has a smilie to let me know it is a driveler.


 post away then!


boneboy96 said:


> I luvs the title as it is sweet cheeks!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain'tgonnadoit !!!
> _*I know you ain't, but I had to at *least* try!*_
> 
> 
> Yeah, ya idjits left off  !!!


 check again...........


blood on the ground said:


> IDJIT.....made me spit drink on my keyboard


got windex?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2012)

Did I mention I'm off today and tomorrow ??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 25, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!


x2



blood on the ground said:


> AAAWWWW again!
> 
> 
> X10....



x20


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Did I mention I'm off today and tomorrow ??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 25, 2012)

spicey chicken sandwich from wendy's with chili cheese fries


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2012)

She asked me was it okay for her to wear her bikini !! 



Uncle Creepy in da house !!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 25, 2012)

Oh lawd.....now I know how the babies feel when they get 6 shots at once. 

Oooof. I wish I could lay in bed the rest of the day. Physical and all but 2 of the immunizations taken care of. I go back in 30 days for the other 2.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd.....now I know how the babies feel when they get 6 shots at once.
> 
> Oooof. I wish I could lay in bed the rest of the day. Physical and all but 2 of the immunizations taken care of. I go back in 30 days for the other 2.





Awwwwwww, poor baby !!



You want me to kiss it and make it feel betta ??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Awwwwwww, poor baby !!
> 
> 
> 
> You want me to kiss it and make it feel betta ??



Hi Uncle Creepy!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She asked me was it okay for her to wear her bikini !!
> 
> 
> 
> Uncle Creepy in da house !!!!





Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd.....now I know how the babies feel when they get 6 shots at once.
> 
> Oooof. I wish I could lay in bed the rest of the day. Physical and all but 2 of the immunizations taken care of. I go back in 30 days for the other 2.



Mornin Sugar,... or is it early evenin, ..... or . nevermind. Hey how you doin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hi Uncle Creepy!






Hellooooooooooo there !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Awwwwwww, poor baby !!
> 
> 
> 
> You want me to kiss it and make it feel betta ??



Prevert...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Did I mention _*I'm off a little every day*_ ??


 we know that............


Hooked On Quack said:


> She asked me was it okay for her to wear her bikini !!
> Uncle Creepy in da house !!!!





Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd.....now I know how the babies feel when they get 6 shots at once.
> 
> Oooof. I wish I could lay in bed the rest of the day. Physical and all but 2 of the_* immunizations*_ taken care of. I go back in 30 days for the other 2.


One of the MAIN reasons I never went back to get any higher degree's!  Having to find records and/or having to get more, just weren't worth the effort.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Prevert...




Whaaaaaaaaa???




You're just mad 'cause I offered my services first !! 





Keebs said:


> we know that............
> 
> 
> 
> One of the MAIN reasons I never went back to get any higher degree's!  Having to find records and/or having to get more, just weren't worth the effort.........






WOW, what a sorry excuse . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> WOW, what a sorry excuse . . .


 I SAID one of the main, not the only one......... sheesh, go fishin already!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I SAID one of the main, not the only one......... sheesh, go fishin already!






Think I'll stay here and aggravate you instead . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'll stay here and aggravate you instead . . .


 like I could hold ya here over a 'kini clad teen, yeah, right, tell me another story, granpa!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> like I could hold ya here over a 'kini clad teen, yeah, right, tell me another story, granpa!





Well it looks like you're stuck with me, nephew seems to think he "might" be on restriction . . . 

Gonna see can his girlfriend go instead, wonder how that's gonna go over with Dawn . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well it looks like you're stuck with me, nephew seems to think he "might" be on restriction . . .
> 
> Gonna see can his girlfriend go instead, wonder how that's gonna go over with Dawn . . .


 like a lead balloon!


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 25, 2012)

*one mo time*

G'day drivelerz ! 





> Also what is a driveler?


 
<O
Commentators on life from those that are.... (Here goes, deep breath!<O>)</O>
Happy, sad, mourning, mad, mischievous, 
high-minded, low-minded, hysterical, ecstatic, elated, exultant, thrilled, tickled, tight, gloomy, gluttonous, grumpy, gory, gushing, grouchy, guilty, not-guilty, depressed, despairing, delighted, lurking, lonely, light, loose, tired, exhausted, bored, loving, love struck, affectionate, candid, effusive, emotional, expansive, open, outgoing, outpouring, outspoken, plain, 
symptomatic, tender, warmhearted shy, overwhelmed, hopeful, haughty, 
lost, found, 
frightened, frustrated, frisky, 
embarrassed, confused, conflicted, codependent, comforted, cautious, warm, cool, cold, hot... er, hawt, 
sober, intoxicated, drunk, 
fine, good, healthy, wealthy, wise, 
foolish, frank, earnest, anxious, laughing, crying, flying, fighting, free, bound, 
smitten, smacked, shot down, 
rusty, old, young, childlike, childish, afraid, chicken, tall, small, smug, bugged, ripped-off, broken, healed, 
heaven-bound, hades bound, 
employed, un-employed :, 
needy, jubilant, patriotic, paternal, proud, prudent, prudish, 
punk, rambling, rockin’, rollin’, chillin’, grillin’, groovin’, 
hyper, caffeinated, de-caffeinated, astounded, 
astrological, cosmic, cold, cool, centered, inexpressive, reserved, restrained, uncommunicative, undemonstrative, unemotional 
unconstrained, unreserved, unrestrained, outta control, wild, reckless (but within forum rules ),
... sedated, inflated, frivolous, frantic, fascinated, flawed, mauled, moved, marked, made, maligned, magnified, gagged, greased, grand-fathered, ambitious, talented, gracious, giving, grand, grateful, bold, beautiful, melodious, moody, off-the-mark, flirtatious, fun, strong, stiff, stuffed, stroked, poked, pulled, pushed, mushed, mashed, gashed, grounded, dissatisfied, miserable, morose, <O
blessed, blest, blissful, blithe, can't complain, captivated, cheerful, chipper, chirpy, content, contented, convivial, flying high, glad, gleeful, gratified, jolly, joyful, joyous, jubilant, laughing, light, lively, merry, mirthful, <O
on cloud nine, overjoyed, peaceful, peppy, perky, playful, sparkling, sunny, upbeat, coquettish, coy, bawdy, <O
careless, debauched, depraved, dissipated, dissolute, easy, extravagant, frivolous, gadabout, giddy, incontinent, intemperate, libertine, libidinous, profligate, rakish, salacious, self-indulgent, sportive, sporty, unchaste, wanton, willing, standoffish, struggling, swanky, explanatory, expositoryhistrionic, and/or illustrative


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 25, 2012)

quinn said:


> She don't dance anymore she hangs wallpaper!





Keebs said:


> post away then!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep


mudracing101 said:


> x2
> 
> 
> 
> x20





mudracing101 said:


> spicey chicken sandwich from wendy's with chili cheese fries



best thing they have


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> like a lead balloon!



She told me to go on IF I want to . . .. 





mudracing101 said:


> So ... does this mean no pics





Sending Keebs a pic to forward to you, or she can post in the driveler.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 25, 2012)

Well I'm sure Keebs will insure the proper dispersement of said pic!   U have my # Keebs!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 25, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> G'day drivelerz !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did U forget "Disillussional" ?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> G'day drivelerz !
> 
> 
> Commentators on life from those that are.... (Here goes, deep breath!<o>)</o>
> ...


Hhhhhmmmmm................. time on your hands today, huh?


Hooked On Quack said:


> She told me to go on IF I want to . . ..
> Sending Keebs a pic to forward to you, or she can post in the driveler.


And you know the *consequences* of going "If you want to"........


boneboy96 said:


> Well I'm sure Keebs will insure the proper dispersement of said pic!   U have my # Keebs!


 why yes, yes I do...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 25, 2012)

Oh Keebs i'm waiting.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Well I'm sure Keebs will insure the proper dispersement of said pic!   U have my # Keebs!





mudracing101 said:


> Oh Keebs i'm waiting.





Grrrrrrrrrrrrr, having troubles sending pic, very little signal here at the Shak.


If it goes through she can post on here, if bikini pics are legal???


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 25, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> They call her Ilene?



If she was Asian, would it be Irene?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2012)

Mattie just posted a dead deer laying in the road with a "Get Well Soon" balloon tied to her on FB !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Oh Keebs i'm waiting.


ok, start holding your breath, any minute now, wait for it, waaaiiiit for it.................


Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrr, having troubles sending pic, very little signal here at the Shak.
> 
> 
> If it goes through she can post on here, if bikini pics are legal???





Hooked On Quack said:


> Mattie just posted a dead deer laying in the road with a "Get Well Soon" balloon tied to her on FB !!!


 that boy ain't right!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2012)

Bunch of monons...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bunch of monons...


 Where??????


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2012)

Well well well.....afternoon to the fresh new driveler and it's inhabitants


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ok, start holding your breath, any minute now, wait for it, waaaiiiit for it.................



Hurry, turning blue.................


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Well well well.....afternoon to the fresh new driveler and it's inhabitants


 hi there!


mudracing101 said:


> Hurry, turning blue.................


just a few more seconds........... dang, that bar sure is moving slow on my phone............
Hey Quack, which one is the adopted nephew's girl?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 25, 2012)

whats up


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Well well well.....afternoon to the fresh new driveler and it's inhabitants


Jeffro!!!!!!!!!


Keebs said:


> hi there!
> 
> just a few more seconds........... dang, that bar sure is moving slow on my phone............
> Hey Quack, which one is the adopted nephew's girl?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bunch of monons...



 What is a monon? I didn't see it in Striper Addict's list 







Keebs said:


> hi there!
> 
> just a few more seconds........... dang, that bar sure is moving slow on my phone............
> Hey Quack, which one is the adopted nephew's girl?



Hidey hidey hi there


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro!!!!!!!!!



Sup Mud??? Homegrown mater sammich wiff Mustard today


----------



## Hankus (Jun 25, 2012)

N
e
e
d

b
e
e
r


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2012)

Gonna sneak in a little nap for I head to Hooters this evenin wiff the Jag!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2012)

1
0
-
4


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> whats up


 where you been?  I left you a pictorial questionnaire in the last driveler!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hooters?   Hey Keebs, U send that pic yet?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> hi there!
> 
> just a few more seconds........... dang, that bar sure is moving slow on my phone............
> Hey Quack, which one is the adopted nephew's girl?



This I gotta see...they all look like guys or ???


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Hooters?   Hey Keebs, U send that pic yet?


 I ain't got none from Chief!


boneboy96 said:


> This I gotta see...they all look like guys or ???


ok, ok, sending!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Sup Mud??? Homegrown mater sammich wiff Mustard today


Love me some mater sanwiches and mustard


Hankus said:


> N
> e
> e
> d
> ...



m
e

t
o
o



Jeff C. said:


> Gonna sneak in a little nap for I head to Hooters this evenin wiff the Jag!!


Love me some Hooters


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 25, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> This I gotta see...they all look like guys or ???



Double trouble


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 25, 2012)

Oh my...I'll take what's behind door # 3 Johnny!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> What is a monon? I didn't see it in Striper Addict's list



It is how Colin pronounced moron when he was about 5 years old...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2012)

Where's Bama? He needs to get back in the woods to help our rain chances...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 25, 2012)

Keebs you bout ready??????????????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey ya'll. Speackin of fishin...... Member that shark I caught at the beach? Well, I got him mounted. He now lives in da pool house.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 25, 2012)

some people tick me off


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's Bama? He needs to get back in the woods to help our rain chances...





mudracing101 said:


> Keebs you bout ready??????????????





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey ya'll. Speackin of fishin...... Member that shark I caught at the beach? Well, I got him mounted. He now lives in da pool house.





Seth carter said:


> some people tick me off


 maybe YOU tick them off too.............. 



Bye ya'll!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 25, 2012)

Hankus said:


> N
> e
> e
> d
> ...



H
  E
   R
     E

Y
 O
  U

A 
  R
   E


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey ya'll. Speackin of fishin...... Member that shark I caught at the beach? Well, I got him mounted. He now lives in da pool house.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> maybe YOU tick them off too..............
> 
> 
> 
> Bye ya'll!



my gf is 17 an ive been plannen to take her out to eat and i finaly get the money and the latest they let her stay away from home is 5:30


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 25, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> my gf is 17 an ive been plannen to take her out to eat and i finaly get the money and the latest they let her stay away from home is 5:30



Maybe she has another date after 5:30?


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hhhhhmmmmm................. time on your hands today, huh?


Nah,
A copy/paste quickie    



boneboy96 said:


> Did U forget "Disillussional" ?


 

And 'prolly a LOT more!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2012)

Redneck Engineering:
When you find out that a ready made corn screen costs 15.99 + 17.99 s/h. THEN, you go to Big Lots and buy a plastic plant plot, cut the bottom out and duct tape hardwire screen on it. Ugly? Yes, but it works.
Oh, and BBQ pork roast for supper.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> some people tick me off





Seth carter said:


> my gf is 17 an ive been plannen to take her out to eat and i finaly get the money and the latest they let her stay away from home is 5:30



Don't you just hate parents that care about their kids?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey Bama!!! the old sod is going out getting ready for the sod for the new season..

Edward Todd provided this photo to the Tide.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 25, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> my gf is 17 an ive been plannen to take her out to eat and i finaly get the money and the latest they let her stay away from home is 5:30



Just think of all the money yer gonna save having one of those early bird specials........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Just think of all the money yer gonna save having one of those early bird specials........



Maybe they meant 5:30 a.m. but Seth didn't ask for clarification..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Bama!!! the old sod is going out getting ready for the sod for the new season..
> 
> Edward Todd provided this photo to the Tide.
> 
> View attachment 673342


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> my gf is 17 an ive been plannen to take her out to eat and i finaly get the money and the latest they let her stay away from home is 5:30



Might get a look at the future as you dine with the geriatric crowd at the cafeteria.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Maybe they meant 5:30 a.m. but Seth didn't ask for clarification..




MC, you stole the words right off my keyboard.  Shucks, the girlfriend's parents were trying to tell Seth that he had all night up until 5:30 AM with their daughter BUT Seth didn't figure that out.  He must not be kin to Quack afterall if he didn't take that offer.    


Man, I see that a heck of a lot of drivelers surely had some extra time on their hands today.  I kinda like mrs. hornet's SHARK !!


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 25, 2012)

Afternoon delight!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 25, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Afternoon delight!



Isn't that a song title


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Isn't that a song title



1976, the band was Starland.  There were many one hit wonders back in those days when it came to pop music..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 1976, the band was Starland.  There were many one hit wonders back in those days when it came to pop music..



Quite a controversial song....suggestive wordplay


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 25, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Afternoon delight!





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Isn't that a song title





Miguel Cervantes said:


> 1976, the band was Starland.  There were many one hit wonders back in those days when it came to pop music..



I knew a lady whose name was "Afternoon Delight" and we always loved that song.  

PS:  Well maybe it really was her nickname!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Quite a controversial song....suggestive wordplay



You were going to embed it until you listened to it weren't you?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You were going to embed it until you listened to it weren't you?



Not so much....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Might get a look at the future as you dine with the geriatric crowd at the cafeteria.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2012)

Wings were good....Hooters were excellent. Jag was on good behavior, he only attempted 1- "2 thumbs up" !! 

Had to set him straight on that, lil sister pounced on him...quick  

We had a good time!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2012)

well, the girls confiscated the tv to watch Gordon Ramsey cooking shows, so i've been on youtube watching 70's greatest hits, 80's british techno rock, and playing with a mp3 converter program. Just kidding!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> well, the girls confiscated the tv to watch Gordon Ramsey cooking shows, so i've been on youtube watching 70's greatest hits, 80's british techno rock, and playing with a mp3 converter program. Just kidding!



You're sick man!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> hi there!
> 
> just a few more seconds........... dang, that bar sure is moving slow on my phone............
> Hey Quack, which one is the adopted nephew's girl?




The one on the left is my nephews gal, the one on the right is his sista (she's 21 )





boneboy96 said:


> Hooters?   Hey Keebs, U send that pic yet?





boneboy96 said:


> This I gotta see...they all look like guys or ???




Not hardly !!!




Seth carter said:


> my gf is 17 an ive been plannen to take her out to eat and i finaly get the money and the latest they let her stay away from home is 5:30





hdm03 said:


> Maybe she has another date after 5:30?





Hmmmmmmmmmm . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The one on the left is my nephews gal, the one on the right is his sista (she's 21 )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did I get removed from the list?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2012)

Catch y'all later....gonna go watch some tv!!


----------



## slip (Jun 25, 2012)

And another day in the parking lot comes to a end .... how yall is? err .. anybody left?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 26, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> my gf is 17 an ive been plannen to take her out to eat and i finaly get the money and the latest they let her stay away from home is 5:30



Well Seth, If I were the parent, I'd want my daughter back before sunrise also.  I don't see any issues with having her back by 5:30 am!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 26, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Wings were good....Hooters were excellent. Jag was on good behavior, he only attempted 1- "2 thumbs up" !!
> 
> Had to set him straight on that, lil sister pounced on him...quick
> 
> We had a good time!



No pics?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 26, 2012)

OK...I'm not a coffee drinker but I will start heating up a left over pot for anyone that doesn't mind day old coffee!   Welcome to Trashy Tuesday!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> OK...I'm not a coffee drinker but I will start heating up a left over pot for anyone that doesn't mind day old coffee!   Welcome to Trashy Tuesday!



Ummmm, thanks, but no thanks. Just brewed a fresh pot.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The one on the left is my nephews gal, the one on the right is his sista (she's 21 )
> 
> 
> Not hardly !!!
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> Did I get removed from the list?



No pic here but my imagination is full   filling.     Was never on the list.  



boneboy96 said:


> OK...I'm not a coffee drinker but I will start heating up a left over pot for anyone that doesn't mind day old coffee!   Welcome to Trashy Tuesday!



Believe I too will brew a fresh pot,  oh wait I already have


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 26, 2012)

Do you guys ever sleep ?????


Good Morning Boneboy, MC, and Gobblin.  I would like a fresh cup of that coffee as well.  I like my coffee hot with a little sugar just like I like my women !!!  

Dang shame that I had to wait for an hour this morning just waiting on that "white screen" to disappear.  Oh well, at least I ate breakfast and read the newspaper in the meantime.  It sure would be nice if this site was updated between 2-3 AM EST every day instead of waiting much later though.

OK, carry on and I hope all of you will have a good "Trashy Tuesday".


----------



## Hankus (Jun 26, 2012)

...


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 26, 2012)

Good morning KeeBone Drivelers.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummmm, thanks, but no thanks. Just brewed a fresh pot.


mornin 60


boneboy96 said:


> OK...I'm not a coffee drinker but I will start heating up a left over pot for anyone that doesn't mind day old coffee!   Welcome to Trashy Tuesday!


give it to me cuz i B needin it!


gobbleinwoods said:


> No pic here but my imagination is full   filling.     Was never on the list.
> 
> 
> 
> Believe I too will brew a fresh pot,  oh wait I already have


mernin G whaaaas haaaapnin


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Do you guys ever sleep ?????
> 
> 
> Good Morning Boneboy, MC, and Gobblin.  I would like a fresh cup of that coffee as well.  I like my coffee hot with a little sugar just like I like my women !!!
> ...


thank ya, day after tammaru is thurzdy!


Hankus said:


> ...


go back ta bed 


pstrahin said:


> Good morning KeeBone Drivelers.


put new line on your fishin pole


Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin Everybody.



sshhhh talk soft everyone is sleepin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2012)

mernin errybuddy


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2012)

Good morning ya'll. Vending machine breakfast, maybe Keebs will come in with some bisquits.


----------



## kracker (Jun 26, 2012)

Morning everybody...


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 26, 2012)

My wife won.  After a month of her telling me how ugly I am, I am growing the beard back.  It is in the bad itchy stage right now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> My wife won.  After a month of her telling me how ugly I am, I am growing the beard back.  It is in the bad itchy stage right now.



I don't even consider a beard until mid September, it's just too dang hot in the summer.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't even consider a beard until mid September, it's just too dang hot in the summer.



I know it.  I'll keep it trimmed close until about mid september.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2012)

Mernin folks!!! No pics of the Hooters....had to much wang sauce on my fangers


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 26, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin folks!!! No pics of the Hooters....had to much wang sauce on my fangers



They have wangs at Hooters?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin folks!!! No pics of the Hooters....had to much wang sauce on my fangers



Pfffffffffffft.........some kind of friend you are!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin folks!!! No pics of the Hooters....had to much wang sauce on my fangers


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2012)

sniffle~~sneeze~~snort~~cough~~repeat, repeat, wipe eyes, repeat......
mernin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> They have wangs at Hooters?



I was wearin 'em 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pfffffffffffft.........some kind of friend you are!!!






mudracing101 said:


>



I know I know.....we thought about it after we left (2 pitchers of beer) and couldn't figure out why we didn't get a pic when 4 of them were over @ our table doin the birthday cheer   I mean 8!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> sniffle~~sneeze~~snort~~cough~~repeat, repeat, wipe eyes, repeat......
> mernin



Sowwy (*hug*)


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> sniffle~~sneeze~~snort~~cough~~repeat, repeat, wipe eyes, repeat......
> mernin


Snort......... really 


Jeff C. said:


> I was wearin 'em
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keep rubbin it in


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Snort......... really
> 
> 
> Keep rubbin it in



Hey....just think if I had got them pics


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2012)

Bbl....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Snort......... really
> 
> 
> Keep rubbin it in


how  do YOU keep your nose from running without tissue?!?!
brang me more kleenex, pwease.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> how  do YOU keep your nose from running without tissue?!?!
> brang me more kleenex, pwease.......


Pencil erasers?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> how  do YOU keep your nose from running without tissue?!?!
> brang me more kleenex, pwease.......


sniffle, sniffle, but no snort  you are killin me


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pencil erasers?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pencil erasers?



You aint right. 

Let us know how it works for ya Keebs.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2012)

oooooohhhhhhhh loooooooooookkk King of the page


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm hungary , lunch yet??????????????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm hungary , lunch yet??????????????



Mud, when are you NOT hungary 
Tell the truth......


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud, when are you NOT hungary
> Tell the truth......



....................................     .................. So what


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> ....................................     .................. So what



Really?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Really?



I admit , love me some groceries


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud, when are you NOT hungary
> Tell the truth......





mudracing101 said:


> ....................................     .................. So what



Them dots were me trying to think of when i'm not hungry, when i'm drankin i'm not sooo hungary, does that count


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 26, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> They have wangs at Hooters?


thats what i wuz thankin


Keebs said:


> sniffle~~sneeze~~snort~~cough~~repeat, repeat, wipe eyes, repeat......
> mernin


yuckandthecrud?


mudracing101 said:


> Snort......... really
> 
> mernin mud!!
> Keep rubbin it in


go give him a hug 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> You aint right.
> 
> Let us know how it works for ya Keebs.



he is always right everybody knows that... well sept for big steve


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm hungary , lunch yet??????????????





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud, when are you NOT hungary
> Tell the truth......



After he eats???


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> After he eats???



Yep, good one Jeffro


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 26, 2012)

Pig in the blankets, mashed taters and green beanz


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep, good one Jeffro



But until then....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pencil erasers?





mudracing101 said:


> sniffle, sniffle, but no snort  you are killin me


when you least expect it 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> You aint right.
> 
> Let us know how it works for ya Keebs.


 not you too!!!!!!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud, when are you NOT hungary
> Tell the truth......


for real!


mudracing101 said:


> I admit , love me some groceries


it's starting to really show too!


blood on the ground said:


> yuckandthecrud?


naaahhh, just allergies


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Pig in the blankets, mashed taters and green beanz





Keebs said:


> it's starting to really show too!



really?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2012)

Gotta go take the daughter's car to the dealership....recall on engine control module (ECM) 

CYL!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin folks!!! No pics of the Hooters....had to much wang sauce on my fangers



Glad ya'll had fun. I bet the waitresses love Jag. Next year take him to the Tilted Kilt and TAKE THE CAMERA.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> oooooohhhhhhhh loooooooooookkk King of the page



King of what page...I don't get it.???


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> King of what page...I don't get it.???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Glad ya'll had fun. I bet the waitresses love Jag. Next year take him to the Tilted Kilt and TAKE THE CAMERA.



Yes they do!! One of 'em said "you can come over here with me". I got up and she said "Not you, him"


----------



## kracker (Jun 26, 2012)

Fresh creamed corn, homemade biscuits, sliced mater, country ham and sweet tea for dinner.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2012)

kracker said:


> Fresh creamed corn, homemade biscuits, sliced mater, country ham and sweet tea for dinner.



Good Lord!!! I could lap that up like a houndog.... 

Might have to fix me a mater sammich again today


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Pig in the blankets, mashed taters and green beanz





mudracing101 said:


> really?


 naaahhh, not really.................


kracker said:


> _*Fresh creamed corn*_, homemade biscuits, sliced mater, country ham and sweet tea for dinner.


Talk about the *Ultimate* perfect meal!!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 26, 2012)

Mornin yall .... Ohh lawd i feel like i got ran over by a truck.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 26, 2012)

slip said:


> Mornin yall .... Ohh lawd i feel like i got ran over by a truck.



Wasn't the Beast was it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2012)

slip said:


> Mornin yall .... Ohh lawd i feel like i got ran over by a truck.



Mornin.... 



boneboy96 said:


> Wasn't the Beast was it?



Nah....he said it felt like a truck!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2012)

Grrrrrrrrr morning !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr morning !!!



Mornin....sleep late?

Can't believe it, daughter's car is ready to be picked up.  That didn't take long.....BBL!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr morning !!!


  


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin....sleep late?
> 
> Can't believe it, daughter's car is ready to be picked up.  That didn't take long.....BBL!!!




KFC today!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 26, 2012)

Afternoon folks!  How we doing today?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Afternoon folks!  How we doing today?






Most excellent, and yoself???


----------



## kracker (Jun 26, 2012)

Dr. appt in Athens. See y'all idjits later!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2012)

<------ Pasta Salad. 

KFC sho do sound good.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> <------ Pasta Salad.
> 
> KFC sho do sound good.


it was left over from Sunday night.......... better than a micro meal though, but probably not as good as your pasta salad......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2012)

kracker said:


> Dr. appt in Athens. See y'all idjits later!





Good luck Kracker bro !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> KFC today!



Fanger lickin....



fitfabandfree said:


> Afternoon folks!  How we doing today?



Purty good, you?



kracker said:


> Dr. appt in Athens. See y'all idjits later!



10-4, good luck kracker!!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> <------ Pasta Salad.
> 
> KFC sho do sound good.



Gimme some!! 

G


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Afternoon folks!  How we doing today?





kracker said:


> Dr. appt in Athens. See y'all idjits later!


 hope it's all good!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Fanger lickin....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2012)

Okay, I have GOT to finish up our taxes, bush hawg road frontage and work on the bird field.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, I have GOT to finish up our taxes, bush hawg road frontage and work on the bird field.


 fine, get busy then!


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, I have GOT to finish up our taxes, bush hawg road frontage and work on the bird field.



you slackin' again ....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


>







Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, I have GOT to finish up our taxes, bush hawg road frontage and work on the bird field.



You just had to mention taxes, didn ya? 

I feel a nap comin on


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, I have GOT to finish up our taxes, bush hawg road frontage and work on the bird field.



You STILL working on them taxes. 
Bet Mz. Dawn aint to happy bout that.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> King of what page...I don't get it.???



I was King when i left, dang wemminz on here, cant trust em.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> fine, get busy then!




   I need some kind of motivation . . .




Nugefan said:


> you slackin' again ....





Big time . . .




Jeff C. said:


> You just had to mention taxes, didn ya?
> 
> I feel a nap comin on




Sorry Chief !!! 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> You STILL working on them taxes.
> Bet Mz. Dawn aint to happy bout that.





Nope, she's given me a ultimatum . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2012)

I just had a lil water with lemon for lunch.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 26, 2012)

N
E
E
D

D
R
A
N
K

B
A
D


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I was King when i left, dang wemminz on here, cant trust em.


 I can HONESTLY say, I had NOTHING to do with it........... *this time*!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> I need some kind of motivation . . .
> _*I'll give you some motivation......... c'mere........*_
> 
> Nope, she's given me a ultimatum . . .


ruh-roh!


mudracing101 said:


> I just had a lil water with lemon for lunch.


 you got a fever? you sick?? Quick, someone call 9*1*1*!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I need some kind of motivation . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I was King when i left, dang wemminz on here, cant trust em.



I guarantee you I didn't do it. I hate seeing my face everytime I get on here. 



mudracing101 said:


> I just had a lil water with lemon for lunch.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I can HONESTLY say, I had NOTHING to do with it........... *this time*!!
> 
> ruh-roh!
> 
> you got a fever? you sick?? Quick, someone call 9*1*1*!!!


Well if youin didnt do it and Mrs. hornet didnt do it, then who the heck done it.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I guarantee you I didn't do it. I hate seeing my face everytime I get on here.



Prob. just have a lil water for supper too., you know, watchin my weight. According to some i'm lookin fat.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Well if youin didnt do it and Mrs. hornet didnt do it, then who the heck done it.
> 
> 
> 
> Prob. just have a lil water for supper too., you know, watchin my weight. According to some i'm lookin fat.





Fluffy, not fat . . .


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Most excellent, and yoself???



Whew!  Got really busy!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fluffy, not fat . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> King of what page...I don't get it.???





mudracing101 said:


> Well if youin didnt do it and Mrs. hornet didnt do it, then who the heck done it.
> 
> 
> Prob. just have a lil water for supper too., you know, watchin my weight. According to some i'm lookin _HAWT_.


Found him for ya Mud.
Fixed it for ya.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> hope it's all good!



Howdy Ms. Keebs!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2012)

Hankus said:


> N
> E
> E
> D
> ...


M
E

T
O
O
O
O
O


----------



## Self! (Jun 26, 2012)

Otis for President!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Found him for ya Mud.
> Fixed it for ya.



 Thanks, and i was kiddin about lunch, i had Grilled chicken, mac and cheese , and zipper peas. Some of them pecans Jeff c. gave us at the Keebsfest too.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Well if youin didnt do it and Mrs. hornet didnt do it, then who the heck done it.
> 
> _* I haven't a clue.......*_
> 
> Prob. just have a lil water for supper too., you know, watchin my weight. According to some i'm lookin fat.










Hooked On Quack said:


> Fluffy, not fat . . .





fitfabandfree said:


> Howdy Ms. Keebs!


 Hey gal!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 26, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Fanger lickin....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hiya JC!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks, and i was kiddin about lunch, i had Grilled chicken, mac and cheese , and zipper peas. Some of them pecans Jeff c. gave us at the Keebsfest too.



I miss Keebsfest.
Let's rewind and do it all ova again.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I miss Keebsfest.
> _*Let's rewind and do it all ova again.*_


 okay!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I miss Keebsfest.
> Let's rewind and do it all ova again.


I'm in, your other half can bring his new oyster shucker


Keebs said:


> okay!!!!!



You got to be there a lil longer this time.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I was King when i left, dang wemminz on here, cant trust em.







mrs. hornet22 said:


> I guarantee you I didn't do it. I hate seeing my face everytime I get on here.



Did Too



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Found him for ya Mud.
> Fixed it for ya.







Otis said:


> Otis for President!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Did Too



Somebody is fibbing


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Somebody is fibbing



Dang wimmenz


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Dang wimmenz



dang menz


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 26, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> dang menz



Hi


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi



Hi back.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm in, your other half can bring his new oyster shucker
> _*YEAH!!*_
> 
> You got to be there a lil longer this time.


 I'll just move Corgirl outta the way & stay in her spot................


Workin2Hunt said:


> Dang wimmenz





mrs. hornet22 said:


> dang menz









Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi


 she's gonna git you!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'll just move Corgirl outta the way & stay in her spot................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can stay...... i better shut up


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2012)

Ya'll have a good en.
Maybe I can come back tomorrow and hang out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hi back.







Ruuuuuuuuuuun Mandy, ruuuuuuuuuun !!!!   W2H is one of my graduate "Stawkin" students, nuttin, but straight A's for this dood !!!!  







Whoooooooooooot, finished our taxes!!!!!!! 



Dawn's gonna be so happay !!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I better shut up



Nerver gonna happen...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Nerver gonna happen...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> You can stay...... i better shut up





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll have a good en.
> Maybe I can come back tomorrow and hang out.


 I hope you can!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoooooooooooot, finished our taxes!!!!!!! Dawn's gonna be so happay !!!





Workin2Hunt said:


> Nerver gonna happen...


 hey wait a minute............. howyouknowthat???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2012)

busy little posters today.   let me have the short version. . . I know . . . drivel, drool, lickwinder, repeat

who is already clock watching?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 26, 2012)

These freakin youngins"ll werk me to death tryin not to werk today


----------



## slip (Jun 26, 2012)

Hankus said:


> These freakin youngins"ll werk me to death tryin not to werk today



Where do you work? i need a job where i dont have to work because im young.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2012)

yawn, stretch, smack smack.....good nap!


----------



## kracker (Jun 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good luck Kracker bro !!


Thank ya Sir! Got me on a bunch of highpowered antibiotics that keep me sick all the time.

The good news is that the surgeon said if everything goes well and the infection is gone I could be walking in about 8 weeks

Thanks Keebs and JeffC for the well wishes


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks, and i was kiddin about lunch, i had Grilled chicken, mac and cheese , and zipper peas. Some of them pecans Jeff c. gave us at the Keebsfest too.



Hey  *Fluffy* 



fitfabandfree said:


> Hiya JC!!



Howdy Ms ff-n-f 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I miss Keebsfest.
> Let's rewind and do it all ova again.



No thanks.... 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hi back.







Hankus said:


> These freakin youngins"ll werk me to death tryin not to werk today



What are dey...twelvens



kracker said:


> Thank ya Sir! Got me on a bunch of highpowered antibiotics that keep me sick all the time.
> 
> The good news is that the surgeon said if everything goes well and the infection is gone I could be walking in about 8 weeks
> 
> Thanks Keebs and JeffC for the well wishes



Great news kracker, well not the feelin bad, the walkin.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2012)

kracker said:


> Thank ya Sir! Got me on a bunch of highpowered antibiotics that keep me sick all the time.
> 
> The good news is that the surgeon said if everything goes well and the infection is gone I could be walking in about 8 weeks
> 
> Thanks Keebs and JeffC for the well wishes



8 Weeks, thats great news


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey  *Fluffy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not you too


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm leaving.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm leaving.



Really?


----------



## kracker (Jun 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> 8 Weeks, thats great news


Thanks, once I'm off these antibiotics I'm gonna find a 55 gal. drum of cold beer and park myself under it!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> busy little posters today.   let me have the short version. . . I know . . . drivel, drool, lickwinder, repeat
> 
> who is already clock watching?


 *duh*.............


Hankus said:


> These freakin youngins"ll werk me to death tryin not to werk today


you're not doing it right if you're the one doing the work & they're goofing off.............


Jeff C. said:


> yawn, stretch, smack smack.....good nap!


 I sure hope you enjoyed it!


kracker said:


> _*T**he good news*_ is that the surgeon said if everything goes well and the infection is gone _*I could be walking in about 8 weeks*_
> 
> Thanks Keebs and JeffC for the well wishes


    


mudracing101 said:


> I'm leaving.


leaving or pouting? ok, ok, lets go then!


Jeff C. said:


> Really?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 26, 2012)

HEY!!                  WAIT!!             IVE GOT A NEW COMPLAINT


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> HEY!!                  WAIT!!             IVE GOT A NEW COMPLAINT



Talk to the hand.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 26, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Talk to the hand.



talk to nirvana


----------



## kracker (Jun 26, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> talk to nirvana


You get Kurt Cobain to talk back, then I'll be impressed.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 26, 2012)

So they gonna have U back up and waltzing soon there Kracker?   I wanna help ya tap that 55 gallon keg!


----------



## slip (Jun 26, 2012)

kracker said:


> Thank ya Sir! Got me on a bunch of highpowered antibiotics that keep me sick all the time.
> 
> The good news is that the surgeon said if everything goes well and the infection is gone I could be walking in about 8 weeks
> 
> Thanks Keebs and JeffC for the well wishes


Sounds like some good news!


kracker said:


> You get Kurt Cobain to talk back, then I'll be impressed.


----------



## kracker (Jun 26, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> So they gonna have U back up and waltzing soon there Kracker?   I wanna help ya tap that 55 gallon keg!


I ain't sure about the waltzing part!! 

I'll try to keep everyone updated on when the keg will be tapped


----------



## kracker (Jun 26, 2012)

slip said:


> Sounds like some good news!



Good news for sure!!! Thanks..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 26, 2012)

who, what, when, where, why, how, hotdogs with chili.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> who, what, when, where, why, how, hotdogs with chili.



I think a conjurin is coming.........grab the gas-x


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2012)

<------Breakfast for supper= Peach pancakes, scrambled eggs, sausage, choc milk, might throw a pepper and mater in there somewhere too.


----------



## kracker (Jun 26, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <------Breakfast for supper= Peach pancakes, scrambled eggs, sausage, choc milk, might throw a pepper and mater in there somewhere too.



Sounds good, except I'd have to have my eggs fried DONE

I had one of the grilled cheese thickburgers from Hardees for supper. Not bad.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 26, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <------Breakfast for supper= Peach pancakes, scrambled eggs, sausage, choc milk, might throw a pepper and mater in there somewhere too.



Sounds like a winner to me....except I would substitute sweet tea for the choc milk


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2012)

kracker said:


> Sounds good, except I'd have to have my eggs fried DONE
> 
> I had one of the grilled cheese thickburgers from Hardees for supper. Not bad.



Wife can't fry eggs 





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Sounds like a winner to me....except I would substitute sweet tea for the choc milk



I admit, it was a toss-up, if I go wiff some mater and pepper, I'm switchin to sweet lemon tea


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 26, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <------Breakfast for supper= Peach pancakes, scrambled eggs, sausage, choc milk, might throw a pepper and mater in there somewhere too.



okay, thats a new one.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 26, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Wife can't fry eggs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gotta hunt me up some good maters.....the stores maters are all mealy......


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 26, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> gotta hunt me up some good maters.....the stores maters are all mealy......



Is the guy not sitting on the corner at Fred's bait shop? He usually has good veggies and maters.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, thats a new one.



.....diced peaches in pancake batter maybe.....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Is the guy not sitting on the corner at Fred's bait shop? He usually has good veggies and maters.



Forgot all about him... gonna go there tomorrow and check him out....if'n I escape the big house that is


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 26, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Forgot all about him... gonna go there tomorrow and check him out....if'n I escape the big house that is



no hearts so far. Just that AAA.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> no hearts so far. Just that AAA.



and a whole mess of room 7 junk....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, thats a new one.





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> .....diced peaches in pancake batter maybe.....



You nailed it....very good too!!



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> gotta hunt me up some good maters.....the stores maters are all mealy......



So far mine have been exceptional this year!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 26, 2012)

You folks are awsome!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> You folks are awsome!!



Ain't they?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2012)

Evenin' peeps. If my eyes look like they feel I'd be best served to stay right where I'm at. All day starin at the puter wears em' out..


----------



## Hankus (Jun 26, 2012)

Ib....in.....en....drunk is my game, drivel be mi name.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 26, 2012)

(for my own protection  )


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 26, 2012)

just read the old man an the sea for the 15th time


----------



## kracker (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't have much that makes me happy anymore, but every week I can count on one thing bringing a smile to my face. I look at the country top 20 and don't recognize a single song on there. I might recognize a couple of artists, but none of the songs.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 26, 2012)

ntn to do when u cant sleep


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 26, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Ib....in.....en....drunk is my game, drivel be mi name.


i thnk i mde tht tranlation!!...Too trd to ho;d my eyes opn!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 27, 2012)

OK, IT IS NOW HAPPY HUMP DAY.........so get your tails out of that bed and get to humping.  Yep, get humping so that you can make some more money for that Obama sleaze-bag dude so he can give it away to the illegals and the rest of the sit-on-your-butt-don't-want-to-work-lottery ticket buying idiots.

Now with that said, I am going to do my 2- 1/2 miles of exercise now while I think of Keebs, Mrs Hornet, FFF, TNGirl, TBug, SugarPlum and some of the other WOW's.  That way, I will be thinking of the better aspects in life for sure.  That should make my blood pressure go back down after reading the morning newspaper.    

When I get back, I will be glad to drink a couple of cups of Gobblin's good Wednesday morning coffee too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2012)

Mernin humpers...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 27, 2012)

Mornin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2012)

It is morning and the white screen has faded into brown.   I believe I will start the day with


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 27, 2012)

thank goodness for coffee, nothing like that morning jolt to get things started


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 27, 2012)

Mornin Dribblers


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 27, 2012)

Good morning folks .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 27, 2012)

Afternoon boyz and girlz!  Day after tomorrow is friday!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 27, 2012)

moanin'.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2012)

Mornin folks!!! Just got a call to go fill in for someone that's ill today. Gotta go to ATL for the day....but the pay is good!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2012)

Hiya erybody !!



busybusybusy . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 27, 2012)

Good morning ya'll. It is a Beautiful morning outside, cool and not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 27, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK, IT IS NOW HAPPY HUMP DAY.........so get your tails out of that bed and get to humping.  Yep, get humping so that you can make some more money for that Obama sleaze-bag dude so he can give it away to the illegals and the rest of the sit-on-your-butt-don't-want-to-work-lottery ticket buying idiots.
> 
> Now with that said, I am going to do my 2- 1/2 miles of exercise now while I think of Keebs, Mrs Hornet, FFF, TNGirl, TBug, SugarPlum and some of the other WOW's.  That way, I will be thinking of the better aspects in life for sure.  That should make my blood pressure go back down after reading the morning newspaper.
> 
> When I get back, I will be glad to drink a couple of cups of Gobblin's good Wednesday morning coffee too.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin humpers...





Hankus said:


> Mornin





gobbleinwoods said:


> It is morning and the white screen has faded into brown.   I believe I will start the day with





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> thank goodness for coffee, nothing like that morning jolt to get things started





Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin Dribblers





Redneck Maguiver said:


> Good morning folks .





blood on the ground said:


> Afternoon boyz and girlz!  Day after tomorrow is friday!





rhbama3 said:


> moanin'.......





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks!!! Just got a call to go fill in for someone that's ill today. Gotta go to ATL for the day....but the pay is good!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya erybody !!
> 
> 
> 
> busybusybusy . . .





mudracing101 said:


> Good morning ya'll. It is a Beautiful morning outside, cool and not a cloud in the sky.



Mornin erybody! It's only Wednesday.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin erybody! It's only Wednesday.



Yes mrs.h22 it is 







but it only has one hump this week.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 27, 2012)

Gonna be a long dragged out day here at the bighouse.....


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 27, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> just read the old man an the sea for the 15th time



I sure hope you have pants on in your avatar......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 27, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Yes mrs.h22 it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank goodness. Aint no way I could handle two of em.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2012)

Did I ever mention, I HATE day shift ???   Contractors steady in and out of my office wanting to use my bathroom!!  'Bout to run me outta here !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Did I ever mention, I HATE day shift ???   Contractors steady in and out of my office wanting to use my bathroom!!  'Bout to run me outta here !!



Now Quack......... I know you know how to remedy that.  What'd ya have for suppa last night?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Now Quack......... I know you know how to remedy that.  What'd ya have for suppa last night?






I just put a "Out of Order" sign on the door !! 



I did a low country boil, what'd ya'll have ????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I just put a "Out of Order" sign on the door !!
> 
> 
> 
> I did a low country boil, what'd ya'll have ????


YUM!

Leftovers. The boy had steak, stuffed bellas and mash taters. The hubby had ribs, squash and corn on the cob. I had pork chop and mash taters.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I just put a "Out of Order" sign on the door !!
> 
> 
> 
> I did a low country boil, what'd ya'll have ????





mrs. hornet22 said:


> YUM!
> 
> Leftovers. The boy had steak, stuffed bellas and mash taters. The hubby had ribs, squash and corn on the cob. I had pork chop and mash taters.



Man y'all makin me hawngry already, fixed some leftovers for lunch and walked out and forgot them..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 27, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>



You gots mad skillz


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 27, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>


----------



## kracker (Jun 27, 2012)

Morning folks.....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 27, 2012)

Well, well, well.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 27, 2012)

Howdy everybody.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 27, 2012)

kracker said:


> Morning folks.....



Mornin back at cha. 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Well, well, well.







What with all the popcorn eatin today

WHERE'S KEEBS.


----------



## kracker (Jun 27, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin back at cha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Maybe she's like beetlejuice


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 27, 2012)

what did I miss?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 27, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin back at cha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do not like popcorn?? 


kracker said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Maybe she's like beetlejuice


Keebs. Keebs. Keebs.   Did not work


blood on the ground said:


> what did I miss?



Just a little driveler.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 27, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> You do not like popcorn??
> 
> Keebs. Keebs. Keebs.   Did not work
> 
> ...



Know such thang as just a little driveler


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 27, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> what did I miss?


we went fishing, where were you



threeleggedpigmy said:


> You do not like popcorn??
> 
> Keebs. Keebs. Keebs.   Did not work
> 
> ...



Hows it going sir


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 27, 2012)

Got to spend some time this morning at the Fulton County Tag office.  I would rather you hit me in the foot with a sledge hammer.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 27, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> we went fishing, where were you
> 
> 
> 
> Hows it going sir


WHAT?? 


pstrahin said:


> Got to spend some time this morning at the Fulton County Tag office.  I would rather you hit me in the foot with a sledge hammer.



Some good folks down that way, lots of hustle too!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 27, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> WHAT??
> 
> 
> Some good folks down that way, lots of hustle too!



Yeah buddy.  Tons of motivation I tell ya!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 27, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Got to spend some time this morning at the Fulton County Tag office.  I would rather you hit me in the foot with a sledge hammer.



Did U go to the downtowl location or the tag office in Alpharetta?   Alpharetta is fast...in and out in 10 mins or less...they have like 12 or so windows and are very efficient.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2012)

Whooooooooot !!!  3 mo hours to go !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 27, 2012)

Man, its been quiet up in here today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Man, its been quiet up in here today.





Fo sho . . .


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 27, 2012)

30 mins then its..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 27, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Man, its been quiet up in here today.



I've had to think too much today. Renewed insurance at the hospital, evaluations, a couple of small cases and now i've hit a mental roadblock.
Here's the deal:
 I have a deerstand that the nylon mesh seat/back is rotting and the stitching is tearing. It is connected only at the top( shoulder height) and bottom of the seat( right behind knee's). Now, the plan is to buy a roll or two of the 2 inch nylon webbing. The idea is to crosshatch the webbing kinda like a Millenium seat. However, for the life of me, i cannot figure out how to connect the webbing around the rods without stitching or drilling holes in the stand itself. Any idea's?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I've had to think too much today. Renewed insurance at the hospital, evaluations, a couple of small cases and now i've hit a mental roadblock.
> Here's the deal:
> I have a deerstand that the nylon mesh seat/back is rotting and the stitching is tearing. It is connected only at the top( shoulder height) and bottom of the seat( right behind knee's). Now, the plan is to buy a roll or two of the 2 inch nylon webbing. The idea is to crosshatch the webbing kinda like a Millenium seat. However, for the life of me, i cannot figure out how to connect the webbing around the rods without stitching or drilling holes in the stand itself. Any idea's?






Call Ameristep . . .


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Call Ameristep . . .


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Call Ameristep . . .



They blocked his number...........


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Call Ameristep . . .



Can't. Restraining order.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Can't. Restraining order.



I figured they would have hired you for R & D by now.


----------



## kracker (Jun 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Call Ameristep . . .


Dang......


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 27, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I figured they would have hired you for R & D by now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I figured they would have hired you for R & D by now.





HOQ won't hire him, he's a twubble maker . . .


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 27, 2012)

Afternoon, Drivelers!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2012)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Afternoon, Drivelers!



Hi !


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hi !



Proof our country can't close the border.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 27, 2012)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Afternoon, Drivelers!



Hey there Belle!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 27, 2012)

How much trouble are y'all gettin' into today?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 27, 2012)

Nun!  ;-)


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 27, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Nun!  ;-)



But it's not too late to start...right?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 27, 2012)

Hehe!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Proof our country can't close the border.



Shush it Bilbo Baggins....


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 27, 2012)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Hehe!



Those are some very nice photos in your album Belle!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 27, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Those are some very nice photos in your album Belle!



Thank you kindly! It's been a couple years of adventure and learning to not give two flips about stupid people.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2012)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> How much trouble are y'all gettin' into today?




Hiya Lil Red !!! 




boneboy96 said:


> Those are some very nice photos in your album Belle!





Stawk much ???


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 27, 2012)

Just a quick pass through....

I got my Pell award information for school. I'll totally be able to attend this Fall!! 

On a side note:

I saw a girl at the Health Dept today waiting for her WIC checks. She had her voucher folder out and ready to go, along with her food stamp card. While she was waiting, she was streaming a very loud soap opera ( I didn't even know they made them any more!) on her brand new iPhone. How do I know it was brand new? She was super excited about "having so much more money now that WIC and foodstamps helped out and just bought it this morning". Seriously. She told me so.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2012)

Good news Sugar.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 27, 2012)

bored


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> bored



It is 14 minutes after her curfew.


----------



## kracker (Jun 27, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Just a quick pass through....
> 
> I got my Pell award information for school. I'll totally be able to attend this Fall!!
> 
> ...



Congrats SP!!!!

as far as the woman, just think, after you work hard and finish school, you can subsidize someone just like her.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 27, 2012)

beginning to think two sheets of plywood would be easier than trying to fix this stupid deer stand seat.


----------



## fishbait (Jun 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> beginning to think two sheets of plywood would be easier than trying to fix this stupid deer stand seat.



You wrap the webbing around the seat poles. Then you pop rivet the ends together or use braided fishing line and sew them.












P.S. Let you brain take a break for a few days bro.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 27, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Good news Sugar.



Thanks! It's SUCH a relief! Now I just need to find out the numbers on the Stafford loan and I can relax as far as daycare costs. 



kracker said:


> Congrats SP!!!!
> 
> as far as the woman, just think, after you work hard and finish school, you can subsidize someone just like her.



I know, right?? I can't wait!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 27, 2012)

fishbait said:


> You wrap the webbing around the seat poles. Then you pop rivet the ends together or use braided fishing line and sew them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But, but....Fishbro.....
the material sewed on the upper and lower rods is the only thing between you( or me) and a 20 foot fall. I'd like to get the seat attached on the sides as well for safety. 
If that top had seperated, Timmay would have fell right thru since there is nothing underneath. 

Oh, and


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 27, 2012)

Alrighty, yummy stuff has been cooked, and driveling shall be had before getting some more work done. What y'all doin'?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 27, 2012)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Alrighty, yummy stuff has been cooked, and driveling shall be had before getting some more work done. What y'all doin'?



Just finished a couple of crock pot bbq pork sammiches, and now trying to convince Bubbette that 10 bags of corn, two rolls of nylon webbing, and some rivets are more important than whatever bills are due. She thinks differently.


----------



## fishbait (Jun 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> But, but....Fishbro.....
> the material sewed on the upper and lower rods is the only thing between you( or me) and a 20 foot fall. I'd like to get the seat attached on the sides as well for safety.
> If that top had seperated, Timmay would have fell right thru since there is nothing underneath.
> 
> Oh, and



That's why u run it top to bottom and side to side.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> But, but....Fishbro.....
> the material sewed on the upper and lower rods is the only thing between you( or me) and a 20 foot fall. I'd like to get the seat attached on the sides as well for safety.
> If that top had seperated, Timmay would have fell right thru since there is nothing underneath.
> 
> Oh, and



I'd been ok......the rocks in my head would have shifted just a little bit.......hard to hurt us winder likkers.


----------



## fishbait (Jun 27, 2012)

If u really that worried Bama. Then get some expanded metal and bend it to fit the seat and clamp it to the rails.


----------



## fishbait (Jun 27, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I'd been ok......the rocks in my head would have shifted just a little bit.......hard to hurt us winder likkers.



Believe you butt would have stuck in the lower section. Then i would have let Bama climb up and pull you out.While I took pics from ground.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just finished a couple of crock pot bbq pork sammiches, and now trying to convince Bubbette that 10 bags of corn, two rolls of nylon webbing, and some rivets are more important than whatever bills are due. She thinks differently.



I know. Us women sometimes...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 27, 2012)

fishbait said:


> Believe you butt would have stuck in the lower section. Then i would have let Bama climb up and pull you out.While I took pics from ground.



I'd have to say the seat got more comfortable as it sank lower.....the whole ripping sound kind of prevented me from getting too relaxed


----------



## slip (Jun 27, 2012)

Hello all ....

Went on a drive and saw a bunch of deer out ... thankfully none were jaywalking. ... sure was a pretty evening


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2012)

Late supper....hot roast beef with gravy on ciabatta bread, dang good!!! 

Evenin....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just finished a couple of crock pot bbq pork sammiches, and now trying to convince Bubbette that 10 bags of corn, two rolls of nylon webbing, and some rivets are more important than whatever bills are due. She thinks differently.



Shame on her!!

Good evening folks!!.........How Ya'll are!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2012)

Worked on the set of 'Family Feud' today, shot 5 episodes. First time I've worked a game show, kind of different. Steve Harvey is the host and kept me laughing most of the time, thank god!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 27, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK, IT IS NOW HAPPY HUMP DAY.........so get your tails out of that bed and get to humping.  Yep, get humping so that you can make some more money for that Obama sleaze-bag dude so he can give it away to the illegals and the rest of the sit-on-your-butt-don't-want-to-work-lottery ticket buying idiots.
> 
> Now with that said, I am going to do my 2- 1/2 miles of exercise now while I think of Keebs, Mrs Hornet, FFF, TNGirl, TBug, SugarPlum and some of the other WOW's.  That way, I will be thinking of the better aspects in life for sure.  That should make my blood pressure go back down after reading the morning newspaper.
> 
> When I get back, I will be glad to drink a couple of cups of Gobblin's good Wednesday morning coffee too.




***************************



Sugar Plum said:


> Just a quick pass through....
> 
> I got my Pell award information for school. I'll totally be able to attend this Fall!!
> 
> ...



Sugar Plum, sounds like you and I must have seen the same person.  If you read the above, you will see that I had you covered on it really early this morning !!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2012)

Evenin folks. I've got a mystery that needs solving. 

Question: Will a Dog eat a tomato?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 27, 2012)

sleepy


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Evenin folks. I've got a mystery that needs solving.
> 
> Question: Will a Dog eat a tomato?


I've seen dogs that will!!

Haven't tried that with the current mutts!!


----------



## slip (Jun 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Evenin folks. I've got a mystery that needs solving.
> 
> Question: Will a Dog eat a tomato?



Yes, 'least my dogs will.


But not a cherry tomato ... gotta teach em to 'bite' because they cant figure it out. Same with blueberrys.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 27, 2012)

slip said:


> Yes, 'least my dogs will.
> 
> 
> But not a cherry tomato ... gotta teach em to 'bite' because they cant figure it out. Same with blueberrys.


Both of our dogs eat Blueberries!!!..........They will even pick them for themselves!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I've seen dogs that will!!
> 
> Haven't tried that with the current mutts!!





slip said:


> Yes, 'least my dogs will.
> 
> 
> But not a cherry tomato ... gotta teach em to 'bite' because they cant figure it out. Same with blueberrys.



OK, so here's the scoop. Two days ago I picked my first nearly ripe Cherokee Purple heritage tomato. I put it on the window sill in the breakfast room to finish ripening. The window sill is low, maybe only 18 to 20" off of the floor and well within the reach of either dog. Tonight I go to check it and  NO TOMATO !!!!! Wife didn't know it was there, the kid didn't know it was there. There's no mess anywhere in the house like a critter took it to a spot and ate it. Just,,,,,,,,,,,poof, it's gone???!!!??? 

Talk about something that will make you think you're losing your everlovinmind...


----------



## slip (Jun 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, so here's the scoop. Two days ago I picked my first nearly ripe Cherokee Purple heritage tomato. I put it on the window sill in the breakfast room to finish ripening. The window sill is low, maybe only 18 to 20" off of the floor and well within the reach of either dog. Tonight I go to check it and  NO TOMATO !!!!! Wife didn't know it was there, the kid didn't know it was there. There's no mess anywhere in the house like a critter took it to a spot and ate it. Just,,,,,,,,,,,poof, it's gone???!!!???
> 
> Talk about something that will make you think you're losing your everlovinmind...



I dunno if a dog would eat a still green-ish tomato being that they are still a little sour.

Them cherokee purples are good though


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, so here's the scoop. Two days ago I picked my first nearly ripe Cherokee Purple heritage tomato. I put it on the window sill in the breakfast room to finish ripening. The window sill is low, maybe only 18 to 20" off of the floor and well within the reach of either dog. Tonight I go to check it and  NO TOMATO !!!!! Wife didn't know it was there, the kid didn't know it was there. There's no mess anywhere in the house like a critter took it to a spot and ate it. Just,,,,,,,,,,,poof, it's gone???!!!???
> 
> Talk about something that will make you think you're losing your everlovinmind...


I would be looking real hard at that little brown dog!!


----------



## slip (Jun 27, 2012)

My page is slower 'n snail snot again tonight ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 27, 2012)

deer stand seats ripping, dogs eating tomato's, and seth about to pass out from eating lead paint. I guess things are normal in the bus parking lot. 
Time to bake some muffins. Triple berry.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I would be looking real hard at that little brown dog!!



That's the only thing I can think of. You would think there'd be a stain on the floor or carpet somewhere though...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, so here's the scoop. Two days ago I picked my first nearly ripe Cherokee Purple heritage tomato. I put it on the window sill in the breakfast room to finish ripening. The window sill is low, maybe only 18 to 20" off of the floor and well within the reach of either dog. Tonight I go to check it and  NO TOMATO !!!!! Wife didn't know it was there, the kid didn't know it was there. There's no mess anywhere in the house like a critter took it to a spot and ate it. Just,,,,,,,,,,,poof, it's gone???!!!???
> 
> Talk about something that will make you think you're losing your everlovinmind...





RUTTNBUCK said:


> I've seen dogs that will!!
> 
> Haven't tried that with the current mutts!!


Just gave this one a shot with the two we have, and both ate diced tomatoes without hesitation!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just gave this one a shot with the two we have, and both ate diced tomatoes without hesitation!!





I walked Beaux over to the window sill and pointed to the spot and he wagged his tail and looked at me like, "DO I GET ANOTHER ONE???"....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 27, 2012)

slip said:


> My page is slower 'n snail snot again tonight ...


It does that with me from time to time!!..........Sometimes I just have to step away, and come back later



rhbama3 said:


> deer stand seats ripping, dogs eating tomato's, and seth about to pass out from eating lead paint. I guess things are normal in the bus parking lot.
> Time to bake some muffins. Triple berry.


Too bad you wore out your welcome with Ameristep!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2012)

Guess I'll call it a night...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I walked Beaux over to the window sill and pointed to the spot and he wagged his tail and looked at me like, "DO I GET ANOTHER ONE???"....






Jeff C. said:


> Guess I'll call it a night...


Later Jeffro!!

Give my best regards to Mizz "T", and Jag!!.......One word for Jag!!......Hooters!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Later Jeffro!!
> 
> Give my best regards to Mizz "T", and Jag!!.......One word for Jag!!......Hooters!!



Will do Mitch!!!  He got a  @ that. 

Letter from the IRS purty much ruined my day just a bit ago, stating that I owe them $4638.00 from 2010 taxes


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 27, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Will do Mitch!!!  He got a  @ that.
> 
> Letter from the IRS purty much ruined my day just a bit ago, stating that I owe them $4638.00 from 2010 taxes



 Ouch....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 27, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Letter from the IRS purty much ruined my day just a bit ago, stating that I owe them $4638.00 from 2010 taxes


Got one of those Heart attack e-mails myself today!!

Plum Creek E-mailed me today informing me that they received my signed lease contract without payment!!

I knew I put the money order in because I remember that I forgot to tear off my copy for my records, after it was in the mail!!

Long story short!! I put the money order for $1200.00 in the wrong envelope!!

Good ending to this story!!.........The wrong envelope was still in my truck with the money order!!

Where is that wiping forehead smiley when you need it!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 27, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Got one of those Heart attack e-mails myself today!!
> 
> Plum Creek E-mailed me today informing me that they received my signed lease contract without payment!!
> 
> ...



That sounds like something that i would do. Except for finding the money that is.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> That sounds like something that i would do. Except for finding the money that is.


Worst part about this was I thought I had lost the lease, and the $1200.00!!

There was no way I could have come up with an extra $1200.00 in the four days they were going to give me!!

Time for me to Shuffle off to bed!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 28, 2012)

Good morning all yee drivellers...time to tackle a Thirsty Thursday with a Tall Boy!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Good morning all yee drivellers...time to tackle a Thirsty Thursday with a Tall Boy!



It is TT and I woke up parched.   Better get the pot of coffee on too







going to be a hawt one today and getting worse tomorrow.  hydrated early and often.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 28, 2012)

V8 for me this morning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 28, 2012)

GOOD MORNING AND HAPPY THIRSTY THURSDAY TO YOU BONEBOY, GOBBLIN, AND MC AND TO THE REST OF THE MORNING DRIVELERS.

Leaving to go to Statesboro now.  Got to be there at 8 AM to meet with a beautiful lady that is the "APPLE" of my eye.  Ya'll have a good day and pass it on !!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 28, 2012)

.....what day is it? all of them are running together. The bighouse has been tough on me this week.....
Mornin folks


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> V8 for me this morning.


me likey V8........yer avatar is AWESOME!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> GOOD MORNING AND HAPPY THIRSTY THURSDAY TO YOU BONEBOY, GOBBLIN, AND MC AND TO THE REST OF THE MORNING DRIVELERS.
> 
> Leaving to go to Statesboro now.  Got to be there at 8 AM to meet with a beautiful lady that is the "APPLE" of my eye.  Ya'll have a good day and pass it on !!!


Enjoy the apple sir! mornin


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> .....what day is it? all of them are running together. The bighouse has been tough on me this week.....
> Mornin folks



it B thurzdy


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 28, 2012)

Mornin Everybody


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 28, 2012)

Good mornin folks.  What day is it?

Done exercised, et my nannner and oatmeal, startin the 1st cup of coffee.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 28, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Good mornin folks.  What day is it?
> 
> Done exercised, et my nannner and oatmeal, startin the 1st cup of coffee.



what about yer bacon? thats the most important fruit uf the day!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 28, 2012)

One of the wimmenz here at work brought in a pan of biscuits and salmon patties.


----------



## kracker (Jun 28, 2012)

Morning everybody!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> what about yer bacon? thats the most important fruit uf the day!



Can't talk about the bacon.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 28, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> One of the wimmenz here at work brought in a pan of biscuits and salmon patties.


shut yer mouth....... email me one


kracker said:


> Morning everybody!


sup


pstrahin said:


> Can't talk about the bacon.



you know what they do to make good food better.......they add Bacon


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2012)

Looks to be another smoldering day in the mines, AC don't fail me now !!! 



'Mornin !!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2012)

I likey Nanners!
Hi ya'll............ I'm baaaaccckkkkk!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> what about yer bacon? thats the most important fruit uf the day!


mmmmmmmmmmmm bacon



Workin2Hunt said:


> One of the wimmenz here at work brought in a pan of biscuits and salmon patties.



 Hope ya had some mustard to put on em.

















Good morning to the rest of ya'll, Its Friday eve.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 28, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> One of the wimmenz here at work brought in a pan of biscuits and salmon patties.


 
Ohh yeah, Love em...!   I fried up some zucchini/onions & eggs this am, not bad too.  I just forgot the garlic, prolly tht was for the best since I'll be doing some Q&A with a few campus cuties later...




Keebs said:


> I likey Nanners!
> Hi ya'll............ I'm baaaaccckkkkk!


 
Greetings and salutations.




I hope every one manages to stay kool the next few...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey, ya'll heard about BBQBoss???
























Him & the Missus are expecting a delivery in December.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey, ya'll heard about BBQBoss???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dont even get me started about the post office


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 28, 2012)

It was the mailman!?????


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont even get me started about the post office


 you oughta see his uniform!!


NOYDB said:


> It was the mailman!?????


I *heard* it was really the sauce maker.................


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 28, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont even get me started about the post office


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey, ya'll heard about BBQBoss???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


most folks are keebs...it B chrimastime


mudracing101 said:


> Dont even get me started about the post office


X2, idjits!


Workin2Hunt said:


>



kwit yer laughin and get back to work so you can hunt!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> _*most folks are keebs...it B chrimastime*_
> 
> X2, idjits!
> 
> ...


 I never thought I'd have to s*p*e*l*l* it out for YOU of all people, they be going to have another B*a*b*y due in December! sheesh, I think I need another day off!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> kwit yer laughin and get back to work so you can hunt!!





I'm ready for huntin season..


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey, ya'll heard about BBQBoss???:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 28, 2012)

Good Moanin everyone!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey, ya'll heard about BBQBoss???
> Him & the Missus are expecting a delivery in December.........



I posted the news DAYS ago...but nobody ever pays attention to anything I say 

Hayley and Rob are on a canoe trip. Floating 8 miles down the river. I dropped them off about an hour ago. Sure hope they make it to the boat ramp we left his Jeep at 

Water looked kinda low on parts of the river on the way home


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I never thought I'd have to s*p*e*l*l* it out for YOU of all people, they be going to have another B*a*b*y due in December! sheesh, I think I need another day off!


 (aawww a wittle baby)


Workin2Hunt said:


> I'm ready for huntin season..



Is it October yet?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 28, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Good Moanin everyone!



HI HOWUDOIN?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey, ya'll heard about BBQBoss???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your late , i think i recall Sugar tellin us that a few days ago.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 28, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Your late , i think i recall Sugar tellin us that a few days ago.



Hey Mud, ya got somethin' on your nose....

Oh lawd y'all....I'm tired. I got a list a mile long of stuff I' s'pose to be doin' today...but it's gonna wait. Mama needs a nap


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> HI HOWUDOIN?



Hiya!  I'm doing pretty good so far this morning!  How bout yoself!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I posted the news DAYS ago...but nobody ever pays attention to anything I say
> 
> Hayley and Rob are on a canoe trip. Floating 8 miles down the river. I dropped them off about an hour ago. Sure hope they make it to the boat ramp we left his Jeep at
> 
> Water looked kinda low on parts of the river on the way home


 I musta missed it.......... I had seen it on FB and then texted wiff him this morning & he asked me to relay the message........... sowwy............


fitfabandfree said:


> Good Moanin everyone!


 How r ya?


mudracing101 said:


> Your late , i think i recall Sugar tellin us that a few days ago.


 ok, ok, sheesh, don't shoot the messenger!


Sugar Plum said:


> Hey Mud, ya got somethin' on your nose....
> 
> Oh lawd y'all....I'm tired. I got a list a mile long of stuff I' s'pose to be doin' today...but it's gonna wait. Mama needs a nap


me too, this extra work load is blowing my mind......... yeah, what little I have left!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 28, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Hiya!  I'm doing pretty good so far this morning!  How bout yoself!



Day to day!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hey Mud, ya got somethin' on your nose....
> 
> Oh lawd y'all....I'm tired. I got a list a mile long of stuff I' s'pose to be doin' today...but it's gonna wait. Mama needs a nap



Well get it off for me


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 28, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I'm ready for huntin season..



I am with ya.  71 days til bow season!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2012)

I am not going to say i am hungary and ready for lunch.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 28, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I am not going to say i am hungary and ready for lunch.



you need to start eatin with me at 9:30ish


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I am not going to say i am hungary and ready for lunch.






Oh yeah, shout out to LilD!!  Her team placed 3rd in the CSI Skills Competition in KC!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 28, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I am not going to say i am hungary and ready for lunch.



Well I will.  I am hayngry and ready for lunch!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you need to start eatin with me at 9:30ish


 he already eats like a diabetic...... ya know, every couple of hours........


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Oh yeah, shout out to LilD!!  Her team placed 3rd in the how to skin a chicken  Skills Competition at KFC!



WHA?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 28, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> well i will.  I am hayngry and ready for lunch!



like i said ........eat with me at 9:30ish


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Day to day!



I hear ya on that one!

Keebs, not bad at all.  Leaving out tomorrow around noon to get my boy back from Appalachian State.  He's now getting a bit homesick, but he held out.  He started running a fever a couple of days ago and Mom wasn't there to nurse him back to health so I think that's what started the homesickness.  

I can't lie.  I'm ready for him to come home too.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> WHA?


 Just wait, I'll let HER handle you when she gets on here & reads that!


fitfabandfree said:


> I hear ya on that one!
> 
> Keebs, not bad at all.  Leaving out tomorrow around noon to get my boy back from Appalachian State.  He's now getting a bit homesick, but he held out.  He started running a fever a couple of days ago and Mom wasn't there to nurse him back to health so I think that's what started the homesickness.
> 
> I can't lie.  I'm ready for him to come home too.


Shoot, LilD was homesick on the ride out there! 
He's done good and I know what you mean about being ready for him to be home, I've worried 'bout mine the whole time & she's grown & on her own!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> like i said ........eat with me at 9:30ish



You eat breakfast about 4?


----------



## kracker (Jun 28, 2012)

Subway and a diet Dr. Pepper.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 28, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> I hear ya on that one!
> 
> Keebs, not bad at all.  Leaving out tomorrow around noon to get my boy back from Appalachian State.  He's now getting a bit homesick, but he held out.  He started running a fever a couple of days ago and Mom wasn't there to nurse him back to health so I think that's what started the homesickness.
> 
> I can't lie.  I'm ready for him to come home too.


You say that now...just wait a few years!  


Keebs said:


> Just wait, I'll let HER handle you when she gets on here & reads that!
> 
> Shoot, LilD was homesick on the ride out there!
> He's done good and I know what you mean about being ready for him to be home, I've worried 'bout mine the whole time & she's grown & on her own!



   Well what's for lunch?   Guess I'll stop by Golden Corral on my way into work!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Oh yeah, shout out to LilD!!  Her team placed 3rd in the CSI Skills Competition in KC!






Whoooooooot !!! 








Mmmmmm, roast beef, fresh green beans and new potatos, with some squash patties !!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 28, 2012)

Congrats to LilD and the team for placing 3rd in CSI comp!   Never been to KC...hope she took pics!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 28, 2012)

Well stay cool and hydrated...gonna be way too hawt out to do anything physical.  Well most anything...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> You say that now...just wait a few years!
> 
> 
> Well what's for lunch?   Guess I'll stop by _*Golden Corral*_ on my way into work!


Tease!!!!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoooooooot !!!
> 
> Mmmmmm, roast beef, fresh green beans and new potatos, with some squash patties !!!


She was NOT happy about it, but heck, they received: a finger print kit, some bar-b-q sauce & timberland boots for placing third, not bad, plus, the trip out there!
ohmy........I love roast beef............ and fresh greens......... oh heck, fax me a plate, please!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Congrats to LilD and the team for placing 3rd in CSI comp!   Never been to KC...hope she took pics!


She sent a few...........I'll try to get them off my phone, she said it wasn't "all that"......... she was ready to come home before she even got there!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 28, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I posted the news DAYS ago...but nobody ever pays attention to anything I say
> 
> Hayley and Rob are on a canoe trip. Floating 8 miles down the river. I dropped them off about an hour ago. Sure hope they make it to the boat ramp we left his Jeep at
> 
> Water looked kinda low on parts of the river on the way home



And yes...on FB and Sugar Plum Messenger svc!   Congrats to BBQBoss and wifey!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 28, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> You eat breakfast about 4?



about 4:30. I like 4:30


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 28, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> You say that now...just wait a few years!
> 
> 
> Well what's for lunch?   Guess I'll stop by Golden Corral on my way into work!



Trust me Bonesy, I know this.  I have a 16 yo holy terror for a daughter, and a know it all 20 yo son.  This one is a walk in the park compared to those two.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 28, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Trust me Bonesy, I know this.  I have a 16 yo holy terror for a daughter, and a know it all 20 yo son.  This one is a walk in the park compared to those two.



Ah yes...I forgot!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 28, 2012)

On a happy note...my daughter Courtney just called me to announce that she is now a 4th grade teacher for C.H. Gullatt Elem. in So. Fulton Co.  Shes got a real peoples job now!         She's floating up on cloud 9 right now!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 28, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Well stay cool and hydrated...gonna be way too hawt out to do anything physical.  Well most anything...



I had a witty reply all typed up, then I remembered some of the forum rules....


Still being lazy 'round here. Hope Rob and Hayley are doin' ok on their paddle trip. Should be home in an hour or so. Unless they hit dry spots and ended up having to drag the canoe 

Got a text from my younger sister....she's been dating this new fella (an ex Jags player- that's his lame claim to fame...he only played for TWO seasons ) so I look him up on Facebook. Dude looks like a d-ba...uh....you know...one of "those" kinda guys  I wish she'd grow up a little bit.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 28, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I had a witty reply all typed up, then I remembered some of the forum rules....
> 
> 
> Still being lazy 'round here. Hope Rob and Hayley are doin' ok on their paddle trip. Should be home in an hour or so. Unless they hit dry spots and ended up having to drag the canoe
> ...



   Pays to read the rules every now and again!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 28, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Pays to read the rules every now and again!





Congrats on your youngin's new job!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 28, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Congrats on your youngin's new job!!



Thank you!   Congrats on getting started this fall!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 28, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> On a happy note...my daughter Courtney just called me to announce that she is now a 4th grade teacher for C.H. Gullatt Elem. in So. Fulton Co.  Shes got a real peoples job now!         She's floating up on cloud 9 right now!



Congratulations to you and your daughter!


----------



## kracker (Jun 28, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> On a happy note...my daughter Courtney just called me to announce that she is now a 4th grade teacher for C.H. Gullatt Elem. in So. Fulton Co.  Shes got a real peoples job now!         She's floating up on cloud 9 right now!


Congrats to Courtney!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2012)

Wow, that roast the wife cooked was actually tender for once, didn't even need a knife, chainsaw, axe etc . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, that roast the wife cooked was actually tender for once, didn't even need a knife, chainsaw, axe etc . . .



its amazin what low or medium can do..

what up quack, I bet its nice and cool in washington co today!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2012)

Plate full of salad , Fried catfish, chicken, turnips, cheese and bacon potato's, broc. and cheese, and a icecream for desert. Feeling sleepy


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 28, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Plate full of salad , Fried catfish, chicken, turnips, cheese and bacon potato's, broc. and cheese, and a icecream for desert. Feeling sleepy



this could get you banndeded


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> its amazin what low or medium can do..
> 
> what up quack, I bet its nice and cool in washington co today!




Down right nipplish !!! 





mudracing101 said:


> Plate full of salad , Fried catfish, chicken, turnips, cheese and bacon potato's, broc. and cheese, and a icecream for desert. Feeling sleepy





Good Laaaaaaaawd !!!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 28, 2012)

I is getting hungry!  Too busy at work to leave and get myself anything.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 28, 2012)

Pool water level is droppin.  They want me to pay em 400 bucks just to show up before they even find the leak.  Ifin it aint one thang it's another.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 28, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Congratulations to you and your daughter!





kracker said:


> Congrats to Courtney!!



  Thanks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Pool water level is droppin.  They want me to pay em 400 bucks just to show up before they even find the leak.  Ifin it aint one thang it's another.





You sure it's just not evaporation??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Pool water level is droppin.  They want me to pay em 400 bucks just to show up before they even find the leak.  Ifin it aint one thang it's another.



Ours went down pretty good the last two days. When the humidity is low, it's sucks the water out. Had the hose running about and hour and a half last night. Hope you don't have a leak.


----------



## kracker (Jun 28, 2012)

I want boiled peanuts.

That is all.

Carry on.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ours went down pretty good the last two days. When the humidity is low, it's sucks the water out. Had the hose running about and hour and a half last night. Hope you don't have a leak.






My lab is in and out of ours about 50 times a day, I'm pretty sure she removes about a 100 gallons a day !!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 28, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Thank you!   Congrats on getting started this fall!



Thanks, Bob! I'm so relieved about it! I had everything but the money ready to go. And I've been pretty sleep deprived up til now


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2012)

kracker said:


> I want boiled peanuts.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> Carry on.




My wife LOVES 'em, she'll eat 'em for breakfast !!!  We boil peanuts about 2-3 times a week !! 





Sugar Plum said:


> Thanks, Bob! I'm so relieved about it! I had everything but the money ready to go. And I've been pretty sleep deprived up til now






Attagal Cort Plum !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2012)

pools can lose a lot in these conditions.   The way most people find the leak in a pool is to turn off all the filtering so there is not water movement then take a squeeze bottle with dyed water usually red and slowly move where leaks are likely and if there is one the red dye will be sucked out as you gently squeeze it out.   Paid someone once then found the next couple small ones myself.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You sure it's just not evaporation??





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ours went down pretty good the last two days. When the humidity is low, it's sucks the water out. Had the hose running about and hour and a half last night. Hope you don't have a leak.



No, I am not sure. This is the 1st house we have had with a pool.  From Sunday til today, it when down about 4".  When my son called me, it was below the skimmer and the pump was straining.  Is 4" normal for evaporation?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2012)

kracker said:


> I want boiled peanuts.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> Carry on.



When we got to the beach, we always boil a bag in ocean water. Perfectly seasoned. 



Sugar Plum said:


> Thanks, Bob! I'm so relieved about it! I had everything but the money ready to go. And I've been pretty sleep deprived up til now


Congrats Cortney.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 28, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> pools can lose a lot in these conditions.   The way most people find the leak in a pool is to turn off all the filtering so there is not water movement then take a squeeze bottle with dyed water usually red and slowly move where leaks are likely and if there is one the red dye will be sucked out as you gently squeeze it out.   Paid someone once then found the next couple small ones myself.



That is a great tip.  Thanks Gobbleinwoods!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 28, 2012)

Do any of yous people mess around on google earth.  I want to trace out the different properties for our club and caint figger out how to do it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> No, I am not sure. This is the 1st house we have had with a pool.  From Sunday til today, it when down about 4".  When my son called me, it was below the skimmer and the pump was straining.  Is 4" normal for evaporation?




That's too excessive to be evaporation, sounds like a leak, does your pool have a liner ??




pstrahin said:


> Do any of yous people mess around on google earth.  I want to trace out the different properties for our club and caint figger out how to do it.





Miguel is good with that !!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's too excessive to be evaporation, sounds like a leak, does your pool have a liner ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes it does have a liner.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 28, 2012)

Howdy strangers...just droppin by to let you know I ain't dead yet. Just workin my hiney off. Sho am glad to be employed ....but this week i will have 72 hours in by the time the weeks over.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> On a happy note...my daughter Courtney just called me to announce that she is now a 4th grade teacher for C.H. Gullatt Elem. in So. Fulton Co.  Shes got a real peoples job now!        She's floating up on cloud 9 right now!


 Congrats!


Sugar Plum said:


> I had a witty reply all typed up, then I remembered some of the forum rules....
> 
> 
> Still being lazy 'round here. Hope Rob and Hayley are doin' ok on their paddle trip. Should be home in an hour or so. Unless they hit dry spots and ended up having to drag the canoe
> ...


I watched an episode of Swamp People last night where Troy & his son had to push their boat through some low spots, hope they don't run into that low of water!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, that roast the wife cooked was actually tender for once, didn't even need a knife, chainsaw, axe etc . . .





mudracing101 said:


> Plate full of salad , Fried catfish, chicken, turnips, cheese and bacon potato's, broc. and cheese, and a icecream for desert. Feeling sleepy





blood on the ground said:


> this could get you banndeded


get'em!


pstrahin said:


> Pool water level is droppin.  They want me to pay em 400 bucks just to show up before they even find the leak.  Ifin it aint one thang it's another.


 Tell me 'bout it, just had to take an extra hour to get my truck aligned & balanced - AGAIN_!


kracker said:


> I want boiled peanuts.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> Carry on.


 meee toooo............ although I had some yesterday........


gobbleinwoods said:


> pools can lose a lot in these conditions.   The way most people find the leak in a pool is to turn off all the filtering so there is not water movement then take a squeeze bottle with dyed water usually red and slowly move where leaks are likely and if there is one the red dye will be sucked out as you gently squeeze it out.   Paid someone once then found the next couple small ones myself.


Neat tip!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> When we got to the beach, we always boil a bag in ocean water. Perfectly seasoned.
> 
> 
> Congrats Cortney.


 I bet they are!           Hi sista!


pstrahin said:


> Do any of yous people mess around on google earth.  I want to trace out the different properties for our club and caint figger out how to do it.


check with Rutt or Miguel, they both do pretty good drawing out piktures on that thing!


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2012)

Howdy all ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Yes it does have a liner.




Do what Gobblin said, but start at your "stress points" first and then expand your search.  If it's not your liner it could be your inground pipes going to the filter/polaris.  Make sure your inline filter (by the pump) lid is fastened down good.  Make sure your filter is set to filtrate too.





Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy strangers...just droppin by to let you know I ain't dead yet. Just workin my hiney off. Sho am glad to be employed ....but this week i will have 72 hours in by the time the weeks over.






Ka ching ka chang !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2012)

slip said:


> Howdy all ...






Werkin man !!!!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Do what Gobblin said, but start at your "stress points" first and then expand your search.  If it's not your liner it could be your inground pipes going to the filter/polaris.  Make sure your inline filter (by the pump) lid is fastened down good.  Make sure your filter is set to filtrate too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Quack.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy strangers...just droppin by to let you know I ain't dead yet. Just workin my hiney off. Sho am glad to be employed ....but this week i will have 72 hours in by the time the weeks over.





slip said:


> Howdy all ...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ka ching ka chang !!!!



Yeah ...now I just gotta find some time to spend it.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Howdy Keebsolishusness.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2012)

Was going to multi quote a lot but got lazy, yawn.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You sure it's just not evaporation??





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ours went down pretty good the last two days. When the humidity is low, it's sucks the water out. Had the hose running about and hour and a half last night. Hope you don't have a leak.


Its amazing how on certain days it could drop visibly.


kracker said:


> I want boiled peanuts.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> Carry on.



love me some boiled pnuts


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> When we got to the beach, we always boil a bag in ocean water. Perfectly seasoned.



really


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Yeah ...now I just gotta find some time to spend it.




You could ride down here and buy me and Hankus some beers??





mudracing101 said:


> Was going to multi quote a lot but got lazy, yawn.





Really??


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy strangers...just droppin by to let you know I ain't dead yet. Just workin my hiney off. Sho am glad to be employed ....but this week i will have 72 hours in by the time the weeks over.


Dang man thats ruff. Least that check will be fat


Hooked On Quack said:


> Werkin man !!!!


 
Not looking forward to working the next few days in the 100's


Keebs said:


>


Hows it going Keebs?


Sterlo58 said:


> Yeah ...now I just gotta find some time to spend it.



Oh, i can help you with that ...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You could ride down here and buy me and Hankus some beers??



I'm saving my PTO for hunting season. Maybe we can get together and the beer will be on me.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 28, 2012)

Well, I went to Statesboro early this morning and spent a few hours with my Daughter who is indeed the "Apple Of My Eye."   It was really nice to stop by her office and see all of her co-workers and her boss again.  It was so wonderful to hear all of them tell me just how nice it is to have her working with them and what a real asset she is to the ROTC Department at Georgia Southern University.  They absolutely love her and she is one of the very few people that I know that just loves to go to work every day.

As I was leaving their Department, Yep, my chest was very proudly sticking out....(even further than my stomach) and I had a smile wider than the Mississippi River.  She and I also had time to visit their new house of which the closing will be next Monday.  I was very happy in their decision when I got to see how pretty and nicely laid out the house and surrounding yard was.  They are so excited about moving in to their first house too.  

Just wanted to tell everyone just how fortunate that I am to have such a great Daughter and Son-in-Law.  I always enjoy reading the details of many of you about the accomplishments of your kids.  Just reading this afternoon about Keebs and her daughter LilD and Boneboy and his daughter Courtney makes me feel just as proud for them in knowing that they had parents that guided them in the right path along the way and it makes all of us proud of their accomplishments.

I see so many of you members here that have shared the details of your kids, grand-kids, and great grand-kids and I think that is one of the nicest things on this site to be able to see photos and the fun and happiness that is given to all of us through your posts.  Let's all enjoy our kids together.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 28, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well, I went to Statesboro early this morning and spent a few hours with my Daughter who is indeed the "Apple Of My Eye."   It was really nice to stop by her office and see all of her co-workers and her boss again.  It was so wonderful to hear all of them tell me just how nice it is to have her working with them and what a real asset she is to the ROTC Department at Georgia Southern University.  They absolutely love her and she is one of the very few people that I know that just loves to go to work every day.
> 
> As I was leaving their Department, Yep, my chest was very proudly sticking out....(even further than my stomach) and I had a smile wider than the Mississippi River.  She and I also had time to visit their new house of which the closing will be next Monday.  I was very happy in their decision when I got to see how pretty and nicely laid out the house and surrounding yard was.  They are so excited about moving in to their first house too.
> 
> ...



Good post


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 28, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well, I went to Statesboro early this morning and spent a few hours with my Daughter who is indeed the "Apple Of My Eye."   It was really nice to stop by her office and see all of her co-workers and her boss again.  It was so wonderful to hear all of them tell me just how nice it is to have her working with them and what a real asset she is to the ROTC Department at Georgia Southern University.  They absolutely love her and she is one of the very few people that I know that just loves to go to work every day.
> 
> As I was leaving their Department, Yep, my chest was very proudly sticking out....(even further than my stomach) and I had a smile wider than the Mississippi River.  She and I also had time to visit their new house of which the closing will be next Monday.  I was very happy in their decision when I got to see how pretty and nicely laid out the house and surrounding yard was.  They are so excited about moving in to their first house too.
> 
> ...



My 2 oldest sons live in Raleigh NC.  I wish I could see them every day!  I am glad you got to spend some time with your daughter today!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2012)

I hope I don't eva see my "children" again . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well, I went to Statesboro early this morning and spent a few hours with my Daughter who is indeed the "Apple Of My Eye."   It was really nice to stop by her office and see all of her co-workers and her boss again.  It was so wonderful to hear all of them tell me just how nice it is to have her working with them and what a real asset she is to the ROTC Department at Georgia Southern University.  They absolutely love her and she is one of the very few people that I know that just loves to go to work every day.
> 
> As I was leaving their Department, Yep, my chest was very proudly sticking out....(even further than my stomach) and I had a smile wider than the Mississippi River.  She and I also had time to visit their new house of which the closing will be next Monday.  I was very happy in their decision when I got to see how pretty and nicely laid out the house and surrounding yard was.  They are so excited about moving in to their first house too.
> 
> ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> I hope I don't eva see my "children" again . . .


 MMmmmeeeeeeneither!!!!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I hope I don't eva see my "children" again . . .




Quack, that is because most of us don't have 38 kids by 43 different mothers like you.  Shucks, you should let them out of the basement every now and then.    

I even thought about that "big" kid of yours named Seth as I was driving to Statesboro today and came upon the Hwy 121 South Road (Woodpecker Trail) to Metter.

Shucks, we all know that you really love kids.  




ps:  Ms. Dawn, I am only kidding about those 38 kids with 43 different Mothers !!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 28, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well, I went to Statesboro early this morning and spent a few hours with my Daughter who is indeed the "Apple Of My Eye."   It was really nice to stop by her office and see all of her co-workers and her boss again.  It was so wonderful to hear all of them tell me just how nice it is to have her working with them and what a real asset she is to the ROTC Department at Georgia Southern University.  They absolutely love her and she is one of the very few people that I know that just loves to go to work every day.
> 
> As I was leaving their Department, Yep, my chest was very proudly sticking out....(even further than my stomach) and I had a smile wider than the Mississippi River.  She and I also had time to visit their new house of which the closing will be next Monday.  I was very happy in their decision when I got to see how pretty and nicely laid out the house and surrounding yard was.  They are so excited about moving in to their first house too.
> 
> ...





Sterlo58 said:


> Good post



Excellent post!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well, I went to Statesboro early this morning and spent a few hours with my Daughter who is indeed the "Apple Of My Eye."   It was really nice to stop by her office and see all of her co-workers and her boss again.  It was so wonderful to hear all of them tell me just how nice it is to have her working with them and what a real asset she is to the ROTC Department at Georgia Southern University.  They absolutely love her and she is one of the very few people that I know that just loves to go to work every day.
> 
> As I was leaving their Department, Yep, my chest was very proudly sticking out....(even further than my stomach) and I had a smile wider than the Mississippi River.  She and I also had time to visit their new house of which the closing will be next Monday.  I was very happy in their decision when I got to see how pretty and nicely laid out the house and surrounding yard was.  They are so excited about moving in to their first house too.
> 
> ...


good post, 


Hooked On Quack said:


> I hope I don't eva see my "children" again . . .



i actually did laugh out loud


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> good post,
> 
> 
> i actually did laugh out loud


 that's what I heard......... 

ok, you 'bout ready?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2012)

Keebs lets go


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Do what Gobblin said, but start at your "stress points" first and then expand your search.  If it's not your liner it could be your inground pipes going to the filter/polaris.  Make sure your inline filter (by the pump) lid is fastened down good.  Make sure your filter is set to filtrate too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also dealing with the 'switcher' the gaskets in them do go bad eventually.  Is the pipe where the backwash goes constantly wet/dripping?  This could be the reason.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Oh yeah, shout out to LilD!!  Her team placed 3rd in the CSI Skills Competition in KC!



A great big ol congrats to LilD!!!  



boneboy96 said:


> On a happy note...my daughter Courtney just called me to announce that she is now a 4th grade teacher for C.H. Gullatt Elem. in So. Fulton Co.  Shes got a real peoples job now!        She's floating up on cloud 9 right now!



That's great Bob, congrats to Courtney!!!  



Sugar Plum said:


> I had a witty reply all typed up, then I remembered some of the forum rules....
> 
> 
> Still being lazy 'round here. Hope Rob and Hayley are doin' ok on their paddle trip. Should be home in an hour or so. Unless they hit dry spots and ended up having to drag the canoe
> ...



  Hope they made it ok!!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, that roast the wife cooked was actually tender for once, didn't even need a knife, chainsaw, axe etc . . .







mudracing101 said:


> Plate full of salad , Fried catfish, chicken, turnips, cheese and bacon potato's, broc. and cheese, and a icecream for desert. Feeling sleepy



Careful there Fluffy!!!  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Down right nipplish !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like he'd be feeling embalmed 



Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy strangers...just droppin by to let you know I ain't dead yet. Just workin my hiney off. Sho am glad to be employed ....but this week i will have 72 hours in by the time the weeks over.



Duuude....hang in there bro!!!  You gotta a dolla?  



slip said:


> Howdy all ...



Werd....



Hooked On Quack said:


> I hope I don't eva see my "children" again . . .



How bout da nefews???


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 28, 2012)

As hot as it's been, loosing 4 inches of water in 4-5 days seem normal to me.  if U want to know for sure, fill it, leave it alone and see where it stops lowering to.  If it stays around the skimmer, you have a leak there or above.  If it lowers beyond the skimmer, watch it til it stops...that's where ya have a slight hole in the liner perhaps.  I've had to add water to my pool B4...an hour daily would just keep it at one level.  Lots of evaporation.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2012)

Brother and I caught a few of these today, he also missed a couple, one very nice huge one.

We didn't really have a good bite until late in the day, and most of the bait was gone. We went back to the bait shop to get more when they lit up this afternoon, but he was sold out 

I could've tore my thumbs up if he would've had bait, my luck!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 28, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Brother and I caught a few of these today, he also missed a couple, one very nice huge one.
> 
> We didn't really have a good bite until late in the day, and most of the bait was gone. We went back to the bait shop to get more when they lit up this afternoon, but he was sold out
> 
> I could've tore my thumbs up if he would've had bait, my luck!!



Nice looking catch!   Ya gotta take me one of these days!   Next week perhaps...I'm on vacation next week and wanna get my boat in the water!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 28, 2012)

Ughhhh......when dis day gonna end?
Nice fish JC!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Nice looking catch!   Ya gotta take me one of these days!   Next week perhaps...I'm on vacation next week and wanna get my boat in the water!



Thanks...let's do it!!! 





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Ughhhh......when dis day gonna end?
> Nice fish JC!!!



Thanks Timmay...the bite was on when we left, couldn't get any bait  

<--------Momma's not home, so the Jag and I will settle for Sloppy Joes and Poke-n-beans


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 28, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks...let's do it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ought to be a bit windy around your house this evenin'


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 28, 2012)

Well, they are paging me back to surgery, y'all have a good un'....


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 28, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks...let's do it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There...fixed it for ya!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Ought to be a bit windy around your house this evenin'



The battle has begun 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Well, they are paging me back to surgery, y'all have a good un'....



Take care Tim!! 



boneboy96 said:


> There...fixed it for ya!



Now that would have worked too!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Brother and I caught a few of these today, he also missed a couple, one very nice huge one.
> 
> We didn't really have a good bite until late in the day, and most of the bait was gone. We went back to the bait shop to get more when they lit up this afternoon, but he was sold out
> 
> I could've tore my thumbs up if he would've had bait, my luck!!






Dangit bro,  wished you had a tank full of bait, still a good day !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2012)

Neighborhood picnic tonight.  I am stuffed it was all good.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 28, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> As hot as it's been, loosing 4 inches of water in 4-5 days seem normal to me.  if U want to know for sure, fill it, leave it alone and see where it stops lowering to.  If it stays around the skimmer, you have a leak there or above.  If it lowers beyond the skimmer, watch it til it stops...that's where ya have a slight hole in the liner perhaps.  I've had to add water to my pool B4...an hour daily would just keep it at one level.  Lots of evaporation.



Sounds like a good plan.  Thanks Boneboy!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2012)

Well, ordered 50 yards of 2 inch nylon webbing for the deer stand, bought 450 pounds of corn to top off the feeders, and now the work schedule for tomorrow blew up. Reckon i'll run cams and feeders after hunting saturday morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2012)

Sure is hot everywhere especially over in the pf yesterday.  

Well it is Thirsty thursday and I am starting with coffee but that won't last long


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 29, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sure is hot everywhere especially over in the pf yesterday.
> 
> Well it is Thirsty thursday and I am starting with coffee but that won't last long



Ahem...Hey Gobbleinwoods...better check your calendar again...


TGIF!    


After today, I have the next 9 days off from work!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2012)

bb, now that I have had a cup or two of wake up juice I find that you are correct.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 29, 2012)

Mernin youins'es...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 29, 2012)

TGIF is right.  I tried to post on here over two hours ago and even when I clicked on the submit button, it wouldn't accept it and then the site became so slow that I couldn't get back on the page even.  I just said the heck with it and went and washed some clothes, ate breakfast, read the last 3 days newspapers instead.  

NOW, good morning and Happy Friday to you Gobblin, Boneboy, and MC.  I hope all of you will stay cool and stay hydrated over the next few days.  Sounds like it is going to be so hot that the chickens will be laying fried eggs.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 29, 2012)

Mornin my astute driveling friends!  Anybody know what day it is??


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 29, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Mornin my astute driveling friends!  Anybody know what day it is??



Matter of fact!  8 hours and counting ... let's do this thang!!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2012)

Only 11 mo hrs to go !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 29, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Mornin my astute driveling friends!  Anybody know what day it is??


yep.........fryde


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> TGIF is right.  I tried to post on here over two hours ago and even when I clicked on the submit button, it wouldn't accept it and then the site became so slow that I couldn't get back on the page even.  I just said the heck with it and went and washed some clothes, ate breakfast, read the last 3 days newspapers instead.
> 
> NOW, good morning and Happy Friday to you Gobblin, Boneboy, and MC.  I hope all of you will stay cool and stay hydrated over the next few days.  Sounds like it is going to be so hot that the chickens will be laying fried eggs.


I like me some fried eggs...mornin


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin youins'es...


get to werk messican


gobbleinwoods said:


> bb, now that I have had a cup or two of wake up juice I find that you are correct.





boneboy96 said:


> Ahem...Hey Gobbleinwoods...better check your calendar again...
> 
> 
> TGIF!
> ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> Only 11 mo hrs to go !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2012)

Sometimes Fridays are to be dreaded.
This is one of those days.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2012)

Mernin folks......grass is burnin up, weeds takin over 

Wish I was fishin.....


----------



## kracker (Jun 29, 2012)

Morning everybody!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sometimes Fridays are to be dreaded.
> This is one of those days.....


I agree! 


Jeff C. said:


> Mernin folks......grass is burnin up, weeds takin over
> 
> Wish I was fishin.....



wouldn't that be nice, lil top water action this mornin


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 29, 2012)

Mornin Dribblers


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 29, 2012)

Mornin ya'll, glad its Friday. Well My son was home for a couple of weeks and just left us again to report to his new home Maxwell Air Force Base.  Glad to see he is making something with his life but it's hard to see him drive off.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well it is Thirsty thursday and I am starting with coffee but that won't last long





gobbleinwoods said:


> bb, now that I have had a cup or two of wake up juice I find that you are correct.


 it'll be awright!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin youins'es...





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Sounds like it is going to be so hot that the chickens will be laying fried eggs.


 ain't it?


pstrahin said:


> Mornin my astute driveling friends!  Anybody know what day it is??


 TGIF!!!!!!!!!!!!



Tag-a-long said:


> Matter of fact!  8 hours and counting ... let's do this thang!!


 Heeeellllooooooo Tagsista!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Only 11 mo hrs to go !!!


 7.5, but who's counting!


rhbama3 said:


> Sometimes Fridays are to be dreaded.
> This is one of those days.....





Jeff C. said:


> Mernin folks......grass is burnin up, weeds takin over
> 
> _*Wish I was fishin*_.....


meeeetoooooo!!!!!


kracker said:


> Morning everybody!





blood on the ground said:


> I agree! wouldn't that be nice, lil top water action this mornin



ok, money to count, time cards to figure & program sheets to get ready...........


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll, glad its Friday. Well My son was home for a couple of weeks and just left us again to report to his new home Maxwell Air Force Base.  Glad to see he is making something with his life but it's hard to see him drive off.



 I understand.  I am proud of him for serving our country and I don't even know him.  They just grow up too darn fast!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll, glad its Friday. Well My son was home for a couple of weeks and just left us again to report to his new home Maxwell Air Force Base.  Glad to see he is making something with his life but it's hard to see him drive off.


 we're proud of him like he's ours too!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 29, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I understand.  I am proud of him for serving our country and I don't even know him.  They just grow up too darn fast!!





Keebs said:


> we're proud of him like he's ours too!



thank you


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll, glad its Friday. Well My son was home for a couple of weeks and just left us again to report to his new home Maxwell Air Force Base.  Glad to see he is making something with his life but it's hard to see him drive off.



Mornin Mud.....for a long time I didn't even know you had a son, much less in the military. I know you must hate to see him drive off and I understand, but it must really make you PROUD also. I know you are!!! 

WE sure appreciate HIM....


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 29, 2012)

wakey wakey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 29, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mud.....for a long time I didn't even know you had a son, much less in the military. I know you must hate to see him drive off and I understand, but it must really make you PROUD also. I know you are!!!
> 
> WE sure appreciate HIM....



What he said.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 29, 2012)

hot wing time!


----------



## slip (Jun 29, 2012)

Whoop ... went and picked up my first pay check.

Just gotta go back in, in a few hours for work ... 





I dunno what it is wiff stupid stray dogs, but i had two of them jump out in front of me just going to get the check. Thats like the 4th time i've had to dodge dogs and traffic in the short time i've been driving.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 29, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mud.....for a long time I didn't even know you had a son, much less in the military. I know you must hate to see him drive off and I understand, but it must really make you PROUD also. I know you are!!!
> 
> WE sure appreciate HIM....





mrs. hornet22 said:


> What he said.



Thanks ya'll, He's going to be stationed in Montgomery so its not that far , its just the fact that they are not under your roof any more . Does that make sense. Oh well, its what he wanted to do on his own and he's in a good field and doing very well so yes i am proud
For an 18 yr old that had very good grades to look at you and say, theres nothing in this town to benefit me so i'm going to join the air force become a man and get myself an education on my own, well its hard to swallow but he's making adult choices and i guess being alot braver than his father at that age, thanks for listening to me carry on. Now lets get back to our Friday.


blood on the ground said:


> hot wing time!



Love me some hot wings


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks ya'll, He's going to be stationed in Montgomery so its not that far , its just the fact that they are not under your roof any more . Does that make sense. Oh well, its what he wanted to do on his own and he's in a good field and doing very well so yes i am proud
> For an 18 yr old that had very good grades to look at you and say, theres nothing in this town to benefit me so i'm going to join the air force become a man and get myself an education on my own, well its hard to swallow but he's making adult choices and i guess being alot braver than his father at that age, thanks for listening to me carry on. Now lets get back to our Friday.
> 
> 
> Love me some hot wings






Sounds like ya'll did a fine job raising him !!! 







Mmmmmm, coupla fried poke chops, fresh butterbeans and okra, some rice and a biscuit !!!  Sho glad my wife likes to cook for me !!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds like ya'll did a fine job raising him !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Quack,.........now as far as my daughter, she's 16. She looks at her mom and i and say , dont worry yall i aint never leavin


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds like ya'll did a fine job raising him !!!



To bad we can't say the same about you and all your chilren


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks Quack,.........now as far as my daughter, she's 16. She looks at her mom and i and say , dont worry yall i aint never leavin






Just lemme know when she turns 18 . . .


----------



## kracker (Jun 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just lemme know when she turns 18 . . .


prevert...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> To bad we can't say the same about you and all your chilren






It's their Mama's fault . . . I can't be at all those different houses at once !!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 29, 2012)

kracker said:


> prevert...





Hooked On Quack said:


> It's their Mama's fault . . . I can't be at all those different houses at once !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just lemme know when she turns 18 . . .





kracker said:


> prevert...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds like ya'll did a fine job raising him !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Hungry now!! 



mudracing101 said:


> Thanks Quack,.........now as far as my daughter, she's 16. She looks at her mom and i and say , dont worry yall i aint never leavin



Send 'er on up heah, Jag'll be in Heaven!!  



hdm03 said:


> To bad we can't say the same about you and all your chilren



What on earth do you mean??? I think he's done an amazing job raisin da chillrens



Hooked On Quack said:


> Just lemme know when she turns 18 . . .



 

I bet she already thinks she's 20


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2012)

slip said:


> Whoop ... went and picked up my first pay check.
> 
> Just gotta go back in, in a few hours for work ...
> 
> I dunno what it is wiff stupid stray dogs, but i had two of them jump out in front of me just going to get the check. Thats like the 4th time i've had to dodge dogs and traffic in the short time i've been driving.


 You're a tax paying citizen now! congrats!!
One word of advice, my little Moppett........ NO animal is worth YOUR life, it's much more safer to run over them (not that I like to) than for you to swerve & possibly loose control of your vehicle......... that is wise words from my very own Daddy, many, many years ago!


mudracing101 said:


> Thanks ya'll, He's going to be stationed in Montgomery so its not that far , its just the fact that they are not under your roof any more . Does that make sense. Oh well, its what he wanted to do on his own and he's in a good field and doing very well so yes i am proud
> For an 18 yr old that had very good grades to look at you and say, theres nothing in this town to benefit me so i'm going to join the air force become a man and get myself an education on my own, well its hard to swallow but he's making adult choices and i guess being alot braver than his father at that age, thanks for listening to me carry on. Now lets get back to our Friday.
> 
> 
> Love me some hot wings





Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds like ya'll did a fine job raising him !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had pork chops last night too!



mudracing101 said:


> Thanks Quack,.........now as far as my daughter, she's 16. She looks at her mom and i and say , dont worry yall i aint never leavin


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 29, 2012)

alright, lunch


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 29, 2012)

I just et.  Meatloaf, taters and broccoli wit cheez!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> alright, lunch


left over rotissarreee cheekun & herbed taters .........


pstrahin said:


> I just et.  Meatloaf, taters and broccoli wit cheez!


I love broccoli & cheese!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> left over rotissarreee cheekun & herbed taters .........
> 
> I love broccoli & cheese!!!!!






PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFT !!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2012)

slip said:


> Whoop ... went and picked up my first pay check.
> 
> Just gotta go back in, in a few hours for work ...
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


> You're a tax paying citizen now! congrats!!
> One word of advice, my little Moppett........ NO animal is worth YOUR life, it's much more safer to run over them (not that I like to) than for you to swerve & possibly loose control of your vehicle......... that is wise words from my very own Daddy, many, many years ago!
> 
> 
> ...



ALSO.....there's always that other pedal called the BRAKE!!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFT !!!!!



Fo real?? 

Maters comin purty reglar so, garden fresh mater sammiches as we speak----->


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> ALSO.....there's always that other pedal called the BRAKE!!!


 True, but you know as well as I do that the first instinct is to swerve, right?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> True, but you know as well as I do that the first instinct is to swerve, right?



First instinct?.....I thought that was to straighten up


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> First instinct?.....I thought that was to straighten up


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 29, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> First instinct?.....I thought that was to straighten up





Keebs said:


>



hmmmmmm...wonder what I'm reading into here!


----------



## slip (Jun 29, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> ALSO.....there's always that other pedal called the BRAKE!!!


Wait, you mean it aint just another gas pedal for when i wear the first one out?


Keebs said:


> True, but you know as well as I do that the first instinct is to swerve, right?



Actually that is one thing i can say im good about, with the few dogs and one or two deer that have tested me, i've never swerved into the other lane, i just hate having to come to a quick stop with cars behind me, after seeing what happend a few years ago when dad got slammed into at a red light.

Like you said though, no animal is worth meeting another car or the ditch over.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> hmmmmmm...wonder what I'm reading into here!


 nuttin, nuttin at all................


slip said:


> Wait, you mean it aint just another gas pedal for when i wear the first one out?
> 
> 
> Actually that is one thing i can say im good about, with the few dogs and one or two deer that have tested me, i've never swerved into the other lane, i just hate having to come to a quick stop with cars behind me, after seeing what happend a few years ago when dad got slammed into at a red light.
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2012)

slip said:


> Wait, you mean it aint just another gas pedal for when i wear the first one out?
> 
> 
> Actually that is one thing i can say im good about, with the few dogs and one or two deer that have tested me, i've never swerved into the other lane, i just hate having to come to a quick stop with cars behind me, after seeing what happend a few years ago when dad got slammed into at a red light.
> ...





Keebs said:


> True, but you know as well as I do that the first instinct is to swerve, right?



That was ACTUALLY my first point!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey Slip, if it's a cat give it da GAS !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Slip, if it's a cat give it da GAS !!!!



And swerve if necessary!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2012)

2 dudes were sitting in a bar having a drink when one pointed and said, "look, that's us in twenty years". His buddy said, "that's a mirror you idjit".


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> And swerve if necessary!!!










Jeff C. said:


> 2 dudes were sitting in a bar having a drink when one pointed and said, "look, that's us in twenty years". His buddy said, "that's a mirror you idjit".






BOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!! YOU SUCK !!! GET OFF DA STAGE!!


----------



## slip (Jun 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Slip, if it's a cat give it da GAS !!!!



Fo sho!



Mom wanted to go for the drive this morning, so driving back from getting the check there was a guy walking down hte side of the road wearing no shirt and white pants ... i said to mom "Rekon i can turn his white pants brown?"

She has no sense of humor in a vehicle, no matter who is driving ... always been that way.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 29, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> 2 dudes were sitting in a bar having a drink when one pointed and said, "look, that's us in twenty years". His buddy said, "that's a mirror you idjit".



2 guys walked into a bar.  The 3rd guy ducked.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!! YOU SUCK !!! GET OFF DA STAGE!!



 That was funnier than the joke!!! 



slip said:


> Fo sho!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I saw a couple that looked to be in their 70's doing that the other day.....I almost hit'em tryin NOT to look


----------



## rydert (Jun 29, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> 2 guys walked into a bar.  The 3rd guy ducked.





I had to read it twice .............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> 2 guys walked into a bar.  The 3rd guy ducked.





rydert said:


> I had to read it twice .............






I don't get it . . .


----------



## rydert (Jun 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't get it . . .


----------



## slip (Jun 29, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> 2 guys walked into a bar.  The 3rd guy ducked.





Jeff C. said:


> That was funnier than the joke!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rydert said:


> I had to read it twice .............





Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't get it . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2012)

Gotta run to Walmart.....I'll be on the lookout for some entertainment value!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2012)

slip said:


> Fo sho!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





pstrahin said:


> 2 guys walked into a bar.  The 3rd guy ducked.





Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't get it . . .





Jeff C. said:


> Gotta run to Walmart.....I'll be on the lookout for some entertainment value!!!


 take your truck, you ain't in THAT gooda shape yet..........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> take your truck, you ain't in THAT gooda shape yet..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> 2 guys walked into a bar.  The 3rd guy ducked.






Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh . . . 




That was a tough one !!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


>


 I know I know, it's 'sposed to be "you'll get there quicker" but with what he's been thru, I had to


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was gonna give you a hint, but I thought you were kidding.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was gonna give you a hint, but I thought you were kidding.


 you're not ............. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 today?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you're not .............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just can't keep up with these slobs.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 29, 2012)

Too hot in the shop.  No air movin.  Welder looks like he just went swimmin.  Mechanics tryin to pull the differential on wheel loader are as ill as a picked up snake.  Backhoe tranny can wait.  Reefer truck won't be needed til the 9th.  Ima send em home for the weekend!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 29, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Too hot in the shop.  No air movin.  Welder looks like he just went swimmin.  Mechanics tryin to pull the differential on wheel loader are as ill as a picked up snake.  Backhoe tranny can wait.  Reefer truck won't be needed til the 9th.  Ima send em home for the weekend!



That's might kind of ya sir.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 29, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Too hot in the shop.  No air movin.  Welder looks like he just went swimmin.  Mechanics tryin to pull the differential on wheel loader are as ill as a picked up snake.  Backhoe tranny can wait.  Reefer truck won't be needed til the 9th.  Ima send em home for the weekend!



Ur a good boss!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just can't keep up with these slobs.


 I was wondering when you'd figure that out......... 


pstrahin said:


> Too hot in the shop.  No air movin.  Welder looks like he just went swimmin.  Mechanics tryin to pull the differential on wheel loader are as ill as a picked up snake.  Backhoe tranny can wait.  Reefer truck won't be needed til the 9th.  Ima send em home for the weekend!


 and, what they said too!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's might kind of ya sir.





boneboy96 said:


> Ur a good boss!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 29, 2012)

So glad it's Friday and I have all next week off!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was gonna give you a hint, but I thought you were kidding.




Where do you think "my kids" get it from . . . 





mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's might kind of ya sir.





boneboy96 said:


> Ur a good boss!





He forgot to mention he was docking their pay . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> So glad it's Friday and I have all next week off!


booooohissss!!!!!!!!!! yaluckydog!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 29, 2012)

My weekend has begun. Think I'll go float in da pool wiff one of them frozen fru fru dranks. Ya'll have a good one and BE COOL.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> So glad it's Friday and I have all next week off!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> My weekend has begun. Think I'll go float in da pool wiff one of them frozen fru fru dranks. Ya'll have a good one and BE COOL.






Enjoy yourselves !!!!  




I've got anudder 4 hrs to go . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My weekend has begun. Think I'll go float in da pool wiff one of them frozen fru fru dranks. Ya'll have a good one and BE COOL.


 Sista, I will be joining you in approx'ly 1.75 hours......... lawd I hope I don't have a whole bunch of errands to run after work!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Enjoy yourselves !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 and then you're off for how long?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm thinking about filling the tub up with ice and laying in it...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm thinking about filling the tub up with ice and laying in it...
> 
> View attachment 673865


I'm taking a cooler of ice home and put it in my pool!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm thinking about filling the tub up with ice and laying in it...
> 
> View attachment 673865



At least it's a dry heat


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'm taking a cooler of ice home and put it in my pool!



GREAT IDEA!   Enjoy Sista.

It's so hot out there I feel like I need sunscreen in the shade.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> GREAT IDEA!   Enjoy Sista.
> 
> It's so hot out there I feel like I need sunscreen in the shade.



OH LAWD. He's gonna kill me. I didn't know HE was signed on.






I'm in twouble now.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> GREAT IDEA!   Enjoy Sista.
> 
> It's so hot out there I feel like I need sunscreen in the shade.


 I GOT to, left the cover on all week thinking the grass would get cut.................
ya'll keep the phone handy this evenin..............


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> OH LAWD. He's gonna kill me. I didn't know HE was signed on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Sista, I will be joining you in approx'ly 1.75 hours......... lawd I hope I don't have a whole bunch of errands to run after work!
> 
> and then you're off for how long?




Just the weekend, gotta be back Monday and Tuesday night, then off til Saturday night !! 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm thinking about filling the tub up with ice and laying in it...
> 
> View attachment 673865





It's 109 in the shade in the mines, AC don't fail me now !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm going to be off all next week too, lets start the weekend


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2012)

my thermometer reads 110*


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just the weekend, gotta be back Monday and Tuesday night, _*then off til Saturday night *_!!
> It's 109 in the shade in the mines, AC don't fail me now !!


 see?


mudracing101 said:


> I'm going to be off all next week too, lets start the weekend


 but, but, but, Izzgonnamissyouuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!
 you remember to get someone to take care of dumb & dumber??


gobbleinwoods said:


> my thermometer reads 110*


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2012)

Alrighty it's time!~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2012)

KeebsisstayingcoolIhope,  the other one reads 107 and I think that is better.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2012)

Brrrrrrrrrr . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Brrrrrrrrrr . . .



Quack, need a sweater too?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Brrrrrrrrrr . . .



Thinkin about me again weren't you?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 29, 2012)

The temperature at the bank was showing 109 degrees a little bit ago.       (yep the popcorn was popping all over the place too.)

Of course, the outside temperature was nothing like as hot as a pretty blonde that I met in the grocery store a little while ago.  She was so beautiful that she would have made Mary Cathleen Collins ( Ms. Bo Derek as most of you know of her) look like she was maybe only a 1 or 2 instead of a "10".  I tell you that this blonde was so pretty that she would have rated about "110".   We talked for a few minutes in the produce section and then I realized that the "nanners" had begun to dance all over the display area.  Then we made our way to the cooking oil aisle, then over to the bread aisle, then over to the paper towel aisle, (oops clean-up on Aisle 12),  then we had to go to the Ice Cream aisle and let some of that frozen food air from the Blue Bell display case cool us down.        If I had died before I left the store, it would take the undertaker 3 weeks to wipe that smile off of my face.

She had the "4TH OF JULY" written all over her because she was hotter than a firecracker.  I am looking forward to spending a lot of money next week while shopping with her again hopefully.     

Who says, Christmas doesn't come in June !!!!!!!


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 29, 2012)

Is Summer over yet?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thinkin about me again weren't you?






Yessssssss, you make me Tingly All Ova !!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 29, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> The temperature at the bank was showing 109 degrees a little bit ago.       (yep the popcorn was popping all over the place too.)
> 
> Of course, the outside temperature was nothing like as hot as a pretty blonde that I met in the grocery store a little while ago.  She was so beautiful that she would have made Mary Cathleen Collins ( Ms. Bo Derek as most of you know of her) look like she was maybe only a 1 or 2 instead of a "10".  I tell you that this blonde was so pretty that she would have rated about "110".   We talked for a few minutes in the produce section and then I realized that the "nanners" had begun to dance all over the display area.  Then we made our way to the cooking oil aisle, then over to the bread aisle, then over to the paper towel aisle, (oops clean-up on Aisle 12),  then we had to go to the Ice Cream aisle and let some of that frozen food air from the Blue Bell display case cool us down.        If I had died before I left the store, it would take the undertaker 3 weeks to wipe that smile off of my face.
> 
> ...



Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you're not .............
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just can't keep up with these slobs.


I'm affended!!


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 29, 2012)

Summer slow down.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 29, 2012)

Time to shuffle off to bed!!

Catch Y'all on the flip side!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 29, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Time to shuffle off to bed!!
> 
> Catch Y'all on the flip side!!



Me too!    Niters


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> 2 dudes were sitting in a bar having a drink when one pointed and said, "look, that's us in twenty years". His buddy said, "that's a mirror you idjit".





Hooked On Quack said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!! YOU SUCK !!! GET OFF DA STAGE!!





pstrahin said:


> 2 guys walked into a bar.  The 3rd guy ducked.





rydert said:


> I had to read it twice .............





Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't get it . . .





slip said:


>





Keebs said:


> take your truck, you ain't in THAT gooda shape yet..........





Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...y'all  on THAT!!! And Quack had the unmitigated audacity to BOOO mine....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 29, 2012)

Knock,knock....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Knock,knock....



Don't hit so hard! I'm about to fall over! 
 Just got home. It was a fun day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Knock,knock....



Come in!!! 



rhbama3 said:


> Don't hit so hard! I'm about to fall over!
> Just got home. It was a fun day.



Whewwww!!! That was a long day.....


Howdy gents!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't hit so hard! I'm about to fall over!
> Just got home. It was a fun day.


Always fun at the big house.....and you weren't even on call tonight


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 29, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Come in!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JC !!!!   Good evenin!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 29, 2012)

Sho am glad today is over. Miserably hot day today.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2012)

slip said:


> Sho am glad today is over. Miserably hot day today.



I spent all day in an air conditioned OR. However, it's still quite toasty out there. Not the kinda weather i want to hunt and play in.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 29, 2012)

slip said:


> Sho am glad today is over. Miserably hot day today.



1145 at night and still near the 90's........ geez the thermostat outside is broken


----------



## slip (Jun 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I spent all day in an air conditioned OR. However, it's still quite toasty out there. Not the kinda weather i want to hunt and play in.



I did not want to go to work today ... pushin buggys around the durn parking lot all day in this heat.


Winter can not get here fast enough, thats for sure. And it better be a real winter this time, too!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2012)

well, a bowl of crawfish soup, some crab legs, and a few boiled shrimp made things a little better. Bout to hit the sack and hope tomorrow is a better day. See ya'll later!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2012)

slip said:


> Sho am glad today is over. Miserably hot day today.



The key word
 




rhbama3 said:


> I spent all day in an air conditioned OR. However, it's still quite toasty out there. Not the kinda weather i want to hunt and play in.



I blew off fishing tomorrow


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> well, a bowl of crawfish soup, some crab legs, and a few boiled shrimp made things a little better. Bout to hit the sack and hope tomorrow is a better day. See ya'll later!



Take care Bama!!! Stay hydrated if you decide to go tomorrow....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2012)

Mernin all you sweaty winder likkers.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin all you sweaty winder likkers.



Easy for U to say...U have a lisp!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin all you sweaty winder likkers.





boneboy96 said:


> Easy for U to say...U have a lisp!



Back at ya MC.   boneboy, good day and have a cup to start the day.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 30, 2012)

I can always count on MC, Boneboy, and Gobblin to be the guys that get the worm every morning because they are always the early birds.  

Sure hope everyone tries to stay as cool as possible today and stay well hydrated.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 30, 2012)

Good morning Gents.  

Had some wheat pancakes for breakfast.  Mighty fine!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 30, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Is Summer over yet?



Don't mean to wish life away, but I can't wait til the high for the day is 40°.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Don't mean to wish life away, but I can't wait til the high for the day is 40°.



Think Celcius and today is your day.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 30, 2012)

Morning folks.  A good day to be inside at work.  Maybe I'll work a double shift so I can stay in the cool air.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 30, 2012)

mornin peeps......hope y'all can stay cool today, looks like it is gonna be hotter than the inside of MC's Akorn cooker at dinner time


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> mornin peeps......hope y'all can stay cool today, looks like it is gonna be hotter than the inside of MC's Akorn cooker at dinner time



I looked at the forecast this morning. It's only suppose to be a degree or two hotter than yesterday...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I looked at the forecast this morning. It's only suppose to be a degree or two hotter than yesterday...



Only a couple huh? definitely a day for indoor projects....


----------



## kracker (Jun 30, 2012)

Morning all...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 30, 2012)

It is warming up so quickly around here I am fixin to switch from coffee to ice cold sweet tea....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> It is warming up so quickly around here I am fixin to switch from coffee to ice cold sweet tea....



Water, ice water, and lots of it for me. I just put the thermostats in the house on 80 to keep from killing my HVAC system and put box fans on the floor at key junctures to keep the cool air at the floor moving about. All ceiling fans are working over time.

This will be a summer to remember, and many records will be broke today or tomorrow in the deep south, more so than they were yesterday.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2012)

Morning, peeps!
Feel like i been run over by a truck. 
Timmay, wanna go kill a hog in the morning and then run trailcams and feeders? I start call Monday, so i need to get this 400 pounds of corn put out.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, peeps!
> Feel like i been run over by a truck.
> Timmay, wanna go kill a hog in the morning and then run trailcams and feeders? I start call Monday, so i need to get this 400 pounds of corn put out.



Sounds like a great plan...... I vote we start at 3am so we can finish before the sun comes up and the heat index hits 110


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Water, ice water, and lots of it for me. I just put the thermostats in the house on 80 to keep from killing my HVAC system and put box fans on the floor at key junctures to keep the cool air at the floor moving about. All ceiling fans are working over time.
> 
> This will be a summer to remember, and many records will be broke today or tomorrow in the deep south, more so than they were yesterday.



Yes, I am creating a virtual wind tunnel in my house as well...... The power bill ought to be interesting


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Sounds like a great plan...... I vote we start at 3am so we can finish before the sun comes up and the heat index hits 110


The wagon train will pull out at 0500. We need to kill that boar on the L Road bad! He's totally took over that feeder.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The wagon train will pull out at 0500. We need to kill that boar on the L Road bad! He's totally took over that feeder.



He'll be sizzling bacon by the time he hits the ground in these temps...

If I was a piggy I'd be mired up in a good mud hole until these temps settle down.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The wagon train will pull out at 0500. We need to kill that boar on the L Road bad! He's totally took over that feeder.



All that big boy needs is a terminating projectile placed right behind his ear........


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He'll be sizzling bacon by the time he hits the ground in these temps...
> 
> If I was a piggy I'd be mired up in a good mud hole until these temps settle down.



The pigs know when the feeder goes off. They stop by for beakfast and then walk to the mud wallows at the bottom of the ridge. This particular hog will have a road ski trip at the back of a 4-wheeler to the ravine.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2012)

had a scare last night............. the electricity went out!!!!! Didn't last long but man, skerred me to think of having to just stay in the pool the whole time..........
Yep, gonna see what all I can do to find things to do inside today, if not, ~sigh~ I guess I'll just have to stay in the water.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> had a scare last night............. the electricity went out!!!!! Didn't last long but man, skerred me to think of having to just stay in the pool the whole time..........
> Yep, gonna see what all I can do to find things to do inside today, if not, ~sigh~ I guess I'll just have to stay in the water.....



Boiled Keebs for dinner...


----------



## kracker (Jun 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> had a scare last night............. the electricity went out!!!!! Didn't last long but man, skerred me to think of having to just stay in the pool the whole time..........
> Yep, gonna see what all I can do to find things to do inside today, if not, ~sigh~ I guess I'll just have to stay in the water.....


I don't wanna hear it.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> had a scare last night............. the electricity went out!!!!! Didn't last long but man, skerred me to think of having to just stay in the pool the whole time..........
> Yep, gonna see what all I can do to find things to do inside today, if not, ~sigh~ I guess I'll just have to stay in the water.....



KEEEEEEBS!!!!   Hi ya


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2012)

Well, I'm gonna go cook some baby backs next to a pool today!! 

How is y'all so far??


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, I'm gonna go cook some baby backs next to a pool today!!
> 
> How is y'all so far??



eating leftover bbq pork with some pepperjack cheese, and watching a Danny Devito movi called "Ruthless People".
Man, its hot out there!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 30, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, I'm gonna go cook some baby backs next to a pool today!!
> 
> How is y'all so far??



Staying out of the hot weather for now........got a low country boil to do tonight, with the heat like it is outside I may not have to use the burner....just may sit the stock pot out side and watch the water boil


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> eating leftover bbq pork with some pepperjack cheese, and watching a Danny Devito movi called "Ruthless People".
> Man, its hot out there!



Yessir.....gotta a couple of sprinklers running trying to save some burning lawn, it's evaporating as fast as it hits  Fixin to turn it off and quit wasting water 

Just gonna head to the pool and imbibe a few cold beverages!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2012)

Riddle me this.

If you leave a child in a car under normal temps the inside of the car can reach 104 and cause heat exhaustion and eventually heat stroke and kill that child. You can be arrested and go to jail for killing your child by doing this.

NOW consider this.

There are sports leagues out there continuing their games this weekend outdoors. It will be around 110 outside today, the very same conditions or worse than inside that car, yet nobody has thought to stop these games / activities. 

Has this country and it's parents lost all reason for common sense?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Staying out of the hot weather for now........got a low country boil to do tonight, with the heat like it is outside I may not have to use the burner....just may sit the stock pot out side and watch the water boil



If nothin else run it on low  Sounds great KYBO!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Riddle me this.
> 
> If you leave a child in a car under normal temps the inside of the car can reach 104 and cause heat exhaustion and eventually heat stroke and kill that child. You can be arrested and go to jail for killing your child by doing this.
> 
> ...



And you know we will probably be reading about a few of these HORRIBLE incidences that you speak of


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Boiled Keebs for dinner...





kracker said:


> I don't wanna hear it.





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> KEEEEEEBS!!!!   Hi ya


TTTIIIIIIMMMMAAAayyyyyyyyyyy, Hey darlin'!


Jeff C. said:


> Well, I'm gonna go cook some baby backs next to a pool today!!
> 
> How is y'all so far??


Just saw Granma & PawPaw off and skeedaddled back in the house...... man, I don't even wanna go OUT!


rhbama3 said:


> eating leftover bbq pork with some pepperjack cheese, and watching a Danny Devito movi called "Ruthless People".
> Man, its hot out there!


 no piggy slaughter?


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Riddle me this.
> 
> If you leave a child in a car under normal temps the inside of the car can reach 104 and cause heat exhaustion and eventually heat stroke and kill that child. You can be arrested and go to jail for killing your child by doing this.
> 
> ...


yes


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Riddle me this.
> 
> If you leave a child in a car under normal temps the inside of the car can reach 104 and cause heat exhaustion and eventually heat stroke and kill that child. You can be arrested and go to jail for killing your child by doing this.
> 
> ...



I have seen first hand the fanatical passion of some of these parents during spring ball......Common sense has long since left many of these people. It is amazing to me how many parents think that there child is the next Buster Posey.......They have taken the fun out of a child playing sports.....and I would dare say that 85% of those demanding parents couldn't even run half way down the first base line without passing out.... Sorry I digress. Yes it is too hot to be out in this weather for any length of time......Heck entities like GHSA, and NCAA even have guidelines for athletics when the heat gets this bad.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> TTTIIIIIIMMMMAAAayyyyyyyyyyy, Hey darlin'!
> 
> Just saw Granma & PawPaw off and skeedaddled back in the house...... man, I don't even wanna go OUT!
> 
> ...



Nope. 14 hours at da Big House called for a good night's sleep. Pigs die tomorrow.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2012)

soooooooooooo hhhhooooottt


----------



## slip (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey guy .... I dont know if your aware but, its pretty dang hot outside!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 30, 2012)

slip said:


> Hey guy .... I dont know if your aware but, its pretty dang hot outside!



......How hot is it???


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> ......How hot is it???



Well, according to Quack's lead paint chip eating son (and i quote): "soooooooooooo hhhhooooottt "


----------



## slip (Jun 30, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> ......How hot is it???



Its so hot i went down to the coop to get eggs and all that was there was fried chicken!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, according to Quack's lead paint chip eating son (and i quote): "soooooooooooo hhhhooooottt "



think he might be having a heat stroke........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2012)

slip said:


> Its so hot i went down to the coop to get eggs and all that was there was fried chicken!



Poached eggs...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> TTTIIIIIIMMMMAAAayyyyyyyyyyy, Hey darlin'!
> 
> Just saw Granma & PawPaw off and skeedaddled back in the house...... man, I don't even wanna go OUT!
> 
> ...



Hey Keebsy  Stay cool!!! If it weren't for the pool I'm gonna be in, I wouldn't be going. 



slip said:


> Its so hot i went down to the coop to get eggs and all that was there was fried chicken!



 Mmmmmmmm


Catch y'all later.....enjoy this 'SCORCHING HOT' Saturday if possible.............


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Keebsy  Stay cool!!! If it weren't for the pool I'm gonna be in, I wouldn't be going.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm waiting until it's back in the shade for I go get in it, even turned the horses out so they could move around in more shade, it gets hot down in their little hole......... catch ya later, Chief!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow!!!  This new Honda 680 4x4 I bought is a BEAST !!!  Automatic, 3000lb winch, 2 inch lift, 27 inch Mud Lite tires, ITP rims, GPS, front and back racks, with coiled over rear shocks.  Rides like a Cadillac and will FLY !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow!!!  This new Honda 680 4x4 I bought is a BEAST !!!  Automatic, 3000lb winch, 2 inch lift, 27 inch Mud Lite tires, ITP rims, GPS, front and back racks, with coiled over rear shocks.  Rides like a Cadillac and will FLY !!!



how many cupholders does it have?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow!!!  This new Honda 680 4x4 I bought is a BEAST !!!  Automatic, 3000lb winch, 2 inch lift, 27 inch Mud Lite tires, ITP rims, GPS, front and back racks, with coiled over rear shocks.  Rides like a Cadillac and will FLY !!!





rhbama3 said:


> how many cupholders does it have?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow!!!  This new Honda 680 4x4 I bought is a BEAST !!!  Automatic, 3000lb winch, 2 inch lift, 27 inch Mud Lite tires, ITP rims, GPS, front and back racks, with coiled over rear shocks.  Rides like a Cadillac and will FLY !!!



Yeah, a man that gets thrown from a tractor doing 2 mph and cracks ribs really needs a hot rod 4x4 atv....

I can see a sympathy post in your near future..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow!!!  This new Honda 680 4x4 I bought is a BEAST !!!  Automatic, 3000lb winch, 2 inch lift, 27 inch Mud Lite tires, ITP rims, GPS, front and back racks, with coiled over rear shocks.  Rides like a Cadillac and will FLY !!!





rhbama3 said:


> how many cupholders does it have?



need any stickers for it?


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 30, 2012)

Just a bit of a correction. The inside of a car can reach 140-160 degrees inside. That's why it's considered child endangerment. Bit of difference too between being in an enclosed space and outside where more evaporation can help draw off some heat.

Besides as we all know sports are so important that we can kill a few kids so as not disrupt that sacrosanct playoff schedule. But killing them while a parent shops for tobacco, booze and lotto tickets is only mostly wrong.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> how many cupholders does it have?




She'll hold 2 48 quart coolers and with saddle bags and back seat a total of 4 cup holders !! 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, a man that gets thrown from a tractor doing 2 mph and cracks ribs really needs a hot rod 4x4 atv....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





That wasn't my tractor, that was my 450 Honda, I'm betting this one can throw me ALOT further and enduring MUCH mo pain !! 


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> need any stickers for it?






Already got 'em !!!


----------



## Self! (Jun 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She'll hold 2 48 quart coolers and with saddle bags and back seat a total of 4 cup holders !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yo' nephew wants to use it tomorrow.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow!!!  This new Honda 680 4x4 I bought is a BEAST !!!  Automatic, 3000lb winch, 2 inch lift, 27 inch Mud Lite tires, ITP rims, GPS, front and back racks, with coiled over rear shocks.  Rides like a Cadillac and _*will FLY*_ !!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, a man that gets thrown from a tractor doing 2 mph and cracks ribs really needs a hot rod 4x4 atv....
> 
> I can see a sympathy post in your near future..


 yep!


----------



## slip (Jun 30, 2012)

My dogs have no idea how lucky they are. Currently sleeping on a bed, in the air conditioned house with thier bellys up in the air under the ceiling fan with endless cold water at their disposal.

Lazy lucky mutts


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2012)

Otis said:


> yo' nephew wants to use it tomorrow.





Just as long as it's none of "my" boyzzzzzzzzz . . .


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just as long as it's none of "my" boyzzzzzzzzz . . .



pwease


----------



## slip (Jun 30, 2012)

"Its so hot ... "

That dads truck blew up on the way home.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just as long as it's none of "my" boyzzzzzzzzz . . .





Seth carter said:


> pwease





Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr . . .





slip said:


> "Its so hot ... "
> 
> That dads truck blew up on the way home.






Really???


----------



## kracker (Jun 30, 2012)

slip said:


> "Its so hot ... "
> 
> That dads truck blew up on the way home.


That sux.


----------



## slip (Jun 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really. 
He got it off the highway and is calling a wrecker...
It hasnt been 'right' since the new water pump was put in, but we havent had time to monkey with it much ... Looks like we just found time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2012)

slip said:


> Really.
> He got it off the highway and is calling a wrecker...
> It hasnt been 'right' since the new water pump was put in, but we havent had time to monkey with it much ... Looks like we just found time.






Dang Slip, could be  the thermostat went bad, quick and easy fix???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 30, 2012)

If anybody talks to Keebs, tell her I'm alive.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> If anybody talks to Keebs, tell her I'm alive.



Almost got boiled alive in your pool huh?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Almost got boiled alive in your pool huh?



Nope, fell down. Will you PLEASE come ova here and fix our back steps.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nope, fell down. Will you PLEASE come ova here and fix our back steps.



What's wrong wif em'?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2012)

slip said:


> My dogs have no idea how lucky they are. Currently sleeping on a bed, in the air conditioned house with thier bellys up in the air under the ceiling fan with endless cold water at their disposal.
> 
> Lazy lucky mutts



Funny, that's exactly what I was doing...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 30, 2012)

I believe it has cooled off a tenth of a degree.....


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2012)

Man its hawt. Too hawt to fish. Werent too bad last night when I was catfishin though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I believe it has cooled off a tenth of a degree.....



You're so negative. Earlier it was 107 here. It is now a chilly 105 with a heat index of 115....


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're so negative. Earlier it was 107 here. It is now a chilly 105 with a heat index of 115....



109 here while ago


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's wrong wif em'?



First step is WAY higher than the second step. I been telling him I'm gonna fall.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> First step is WAY higher than the second step. I been telling him I'm gonna fall.



So which one is the problem? the tall one or the short one? and does it change depending upon the beverage being partaken of at the time?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So which one is the problem? the tall one or the short one? and does it change depending upon the beverage being partaken of at the time?



Bof um em. It aint got nothin to do wiff drankin. I wanted to take a pic, but HE wouldn't let me. HE knows they aint right.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I believe it has cooled off a tenth of a degree.....



I called Olin and told him we were gonna be there in the morning. He said "Are you out of your mind?" I told him "No sir, just slightly crazy". He said for us to have fun and call him if we need an ambulance.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 30, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bof um em. It aint got nothin to do wiff drankin. I wanted to take a pic, but HE wouldn't let me. HE knows they aint right.



Hugh, Can you fix em


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I called Olin and told him we were gonna be there in the morning. He said "Are you out of your mind?" I told him "No sir, just slightly crazy". He said for us to have fun and call him if we need an ambulance.



Take a cooler to sit in


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hugh, Can you fix em



Oh yeah, they can be fixed, if I can tear them off and start over... All it takes is money...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh yeah, they can be fixed, if I can tear them off and start over... All it takes is money...



That's what HE said.  I HATE those steps


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's what HE said.  I HATE those steps



Ummm,,,,,,,,,,who built them?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2012)

BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.... Went out to let the dogs out and it was a chilly 95 degrees with a heat index of only 105. I dang near froze to death before I could get back in.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm,,,,,,,,,,who built them?



Somebody that didn't what the #$% he was doin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Somebody that didn't what the #$% he was doin.



Yes, that is apparent...

PM sent.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's what HE said.  I HATE those steps



Can you mortar another set of bricks along the bottom to give you a third step? It won't help with the bad leveling, though.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Can you mortar another set of bricks along the bottom to give you a third step? It won't help with the bad leveling, though.



Thats the best idea for that now. Or tear them out save the stone and redo it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 30, 2012)

Can yall believe this! My puter froze-up earlier . I set it out side and it melted!


----------



## slip (Jun 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.... Went out to let the dogs out and it was a chilly 95 degrees with a heat index of only 105. I dang near froze to death before I could get back in.



I went go to pick up some food and had the windows down and thought "dang, its kinda nice now" then i looked down and saw the thermometer said 99 degrees .... what a day when 99 is "kinda nice"


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2012)

kmckinnie said:


> Can yall believe this! My puter froze-up earlier . I set it out side and it melted!



I'll have to try that next time. 

Well, i was gonna take my little utility cart to pull behind the 4-wheeler in the morning. Hadn't used it in awhile but when i tried to inflate the tires, they didn't even move. The air just blew out around the rusted rims. Those tires were only 4 years old!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 30, 2012)

Try and wrap your belt around the tire and pull it tite! Sometimes that will push the tire to the rim to inflate, have the cart upside down its easier that way.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2012)

kmckinnie said:


> Try and wrap your belt around the tire and pull it tite! Sometimes that will push the tire to the rim to inflate, have the cart upside down its easier that way.



Yep, I've got one on my cart that does the same thing. I just wrap a piece of rope around it and compress it to the rim, hit it with the air and instant bead lock and inflation.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 30, 2012)

The low country boil  was good tonight.....I am stuffed tighter than a tick.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll have to try that next time.
> 
> Well, i was gonna take my little utility cart to pull behind the 4-wheeler in the morning. Hadn't used it in awhile but when i tried to inflate the tires, they didn't even move. The air just blew out around the rusted rims. Those tires were only 4 years old!



We could take mine.....doesn't have a standard hitch though.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, I've got one on my cart that does the same thing. I just wrap a piece of rope around it and compress it to the rim, hit it with the air and instant bead lock and inflation.



Remember his trailer light rigging skills ......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2012)

Idiot (can't say what I want on here) neighbor is up the street having a party and firing huge fireworks out over a vacant lot that is 3 acres of 10 to 15 foot tall pines. I think my avatar suits him just fine, and I hope the fire department charges him out the rear when they have to come out.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idiot (can't say what I want on here) neighbor is up the street having a party and firing huge fireworks out over a vacant lot that is 3 acres of 10 to 15 foot tall pines. I think my avatar suits him just fine, and I hope the fire department charges him out the rear when they have to come out.



could be the start of what is going on in Colo. right now.......most everywhere is just a huge dry tinder box ready to light up.... Don't ya just love idjits with matches


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> could be the start of what is going on in Colo. right now.......most everywhere is just a huge dry tinder box ready to light up.... Don't ya just love idjits with matches



I must reserve comment to maintain my marginal membership status on the forums...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2012)

kmckinnie said:


> Try and wrap your belt around the tire and pull it tite! Sometimes that will push the tire to the rim to inflate, have the cart upside down its easier that way.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, I've got one on my cart that does the same thing. I just wrap a piece of rope around it and compress it to the rim, hit it with the air and instant bead lock and inflation.


Nah, the tires are too far gone and dry rotted. Gonna finish my sketti and go see if Wallyworld has some by chance. 


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> We could take mine.....doesn't have a standard hitch though.


This is my little 4x4 with a hole in the tongue that you just pass a post and cotter pin thru. Is that what you have?


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Remember his trailer light rigging skills ......


No, I don't. When I saw Jesus while working in the emergency brake battery box, i quit. It turned out i never had a chance anyway. The problem was broken wires inside the wall of the trailer. 
No wires in my little trailer. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idiot (can't say what I want on here) neighbor is up the street having a party and firing huge fireworks out over a vacant lot that is 3 acres of 10 to 15 foot tall pines. I think my avatar suits him just fine, and I hope the fire department charges him out the rear when they have to come out.



I'm sure a little beer will douse any fire they start. Just enjoy the show.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I must reserve comment to maintain my marginal membership status on the forums...



tis a razors edge that we walk.......


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 30, 2012)

Anybody ever wished it was 90? I have been moving today and it is hawt!!!hat


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> This is my little 4x4 with a hole in the tongue that you just pass a post and cotter pin thru. Is that what you have?


that is zactly what i have


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Anybody ever wished it was 90? I have been moving today and it is hawt!!!hat



No kidding!!!! I have my t-stats on 80 and it actually feels cold after being outside for more than 15 seconds..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 30, 2012)

been a long day dodging the heat.....gonna gets me 40 winks, night folks


----------



## kracker (Jun 30, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> been a long day dodging the heat.....gonna gets me 40 winks, night folks


g'night..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2012)

Y'all gave up early last night. Bunch of quitters.

RISE N SHINE, LET'S GO!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2012)

I am up.   Got a piece of farm equipment to take back to the guy who loaned it to me.   bbl


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 1, 2012)

Happy Sunday Morning to you MC and Gobblin.  Now where is your compadre Boneboy?  He must be slackin this morning.

Just think.......today is the half-way point of the year as it is the 183rd day of this year and we have another 183 days till December 31st.

Hope that the snow plows show up soon and start clearing the roadways !!! 

YEP, I AM JUST TRYING TO DO MY PART IN HELPING YOU STAY COOL...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 1, 2012)

Here piggy, piggy, piggy..... I have something for ya......


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 1, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Sunday Morning to you MC and Gobblin.  Now where is your compadre Boneboy?  He must be slackin this morning.
> 
> Just think.......today is the half-way point of the year as it is the 183rd day of this year and we have another 183 days till December 31st.
> 
> ...



Boneboy is on vacation tearing out the kitchen lineoleum floor and getting ready to tile 300 sq ft of kitchen.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Boneboy is on vacation tearing out the kitchen lineoleum floor and getting ready to tile 300 sq ft of kitchen.



What are you going to do this afternoon?  

Are you going to lift the cabinets so the tile runs under them or are you slacking?


----------



## kracker (Jul 1, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Boneboy is on vacation tearing out the kitchen lineoleum floor and getting ready to tile 300 sq ft of kitchen.


Remind me to never ask Boneboy for vacation reccomendations.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Boneboy is on vacation tearing out the kitchen lineoleum floor and getting ready to tile 300 sq ft of kitchen.



SUCKERRRRR !!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 1, 2012)

Renovation jokes will get you bandeded today. 2nd week uf movin and i am spent... some times a fire would be nice! Anyway, mornin waders, y'all enjoy this nice (haha) summer day!


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2012)

Freakin hotter then hades and i gotta go work in it for the rest of the day.

Least it looks like this is the last real bad day for a little while, though .... Right Miguel?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm actually looking forward to working nights next week, Lawd it's GOT to be cooler !!!


Pool felt great yesterday evening !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2012)

It's too hot to play in the Jeep, too dang hot to play on 4 wheeler, think I'll get Nekkid in the pool . . .


----------



## Self! (Jul 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's too hot to play in the Jeep, too dang hot to play on 4 wheeler, think I'll get Nekkid in the pool . . .



Mark and I will be right over!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2012)

Otis said:


> Mark and I will be right over!





It'll be just you and me then, Mark will be too busy yacking to Dawn . . .


----------



## Self! (Jul 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It'll be just you and me then, Mark will be too busy yacking to Dawn . . .





I know  get da twista mat ready


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's too hot to play in the Jeep, too dang hot to play on 4 wheeler, think I'll get Nekkid in the pool . . .



Not a good day for riding the beast???



It's a shame Dawn figured out how to change gears quicker than you did!!


----------



## kracker (Jul 1, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Not a good day for riding the beast???
> 
> View attachment 674146
> 
> It's a shame Dawn figured out how to change gears quicker than you did!!



Do tell...


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's too hot to play in the Jeep, too dang hot to play on 4 wheeler, think I'll get Nekkid in the pool . . .



Quick, start the rain dance ... we got thunder!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Quick, start the rain dance ... we got thunder!!



Drag out the hose to wash the truck.

Plan a picnic.

Fire up the charcoal for the grill.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 1, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Drag out the hose to wash the truck.
> 
> Plan a picnic.
> 
> ...



You ain't never seen my truck have you?  It's a dog trainers truck, it probably ain't been washed in a year! 

Ribs been slow smokin' on the Green Egg since lunch time ... 

Dance must be workin' ... weather radio just went off with a severe storm warning up Quack's way.  They said the storm was stationary so I guess I'll have do my own dancing


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Quick, start the rain dance ... we got thunder!!






Can't, Nekkid, stuck in da bean bag chair, please help . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> You ain't never seen my truck have you?  It's a dog trainers truck, it probably ain't been washed in a year!
> 
> Ribs been slow smokin' on the Green Egg since lunch time ...
> 
> Dance must be workin' ... weather radio just went off with a severe storm warning up Quack's way.  They said the storm was stationary so I guess I'll have do my own dancing





Elaine, it'll only work if yo Nekkid . . . pics pleazzzzzze . .


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Elaine, it'll only work if yo Nekkid . . . pics pleazzzzzze . .



I done told you ... I only just now started drankin' it's still WAY too early for dancing (nekkid or otherwise!).


----------



## Self! (Jul 1, 2012)

From 103 to rain!!! 


Tomorrow we are gonna see what hot really is.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 1, 2012)

Ok ... no more dancin' ... NO MORE DANCIN'!!!  That bolt of lighting struck just a little too close to home!   

On a positive note the temperature has dropped from 107 to a balmy 95 degrees!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2012)

Who wants to go outside and play???


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2012)

I see clouds......... have I been drankin too much


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Who wants to go outside and play???



Gonna go out an drank in front of the fan


----------



## Self! (Jul 1, 2012)

THIS



Hooked On Quack said:


> Elaine, it'll only work if yo Nekkid . . . pics pleazzzzzze . .



and THIS



Tag-a-long said:


> I done told you ... I only just now started drankin' it's still WAY too early for dancing (nekkid or otherwise!).




add in a husband that goes by the name RUTTNBUCK


Will not end well... I think your puppy may be getting a new brother


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Who wants to go outside and play???



Did it this morning. No Thanks. 

Tim had 2 deer come to feeder but no hogs. I had a hog run across the road right in front of me, but jumped in the bushes before i could pull my pistol. Saw rabbits, a turkey hen, and squirrels while i was running trailcams and filling feeders, and topping it off was running over the most vile coyote poo you have ever seen or smelled. I drove the truck at a crawl for a mile because i was afraid it might fly into the wheel well off the tire. 
 Checking the trailcams, it is obvious the hogs are not liking the heat. Late night, pre-dawn, pretty much anything but broad daylight, except for one spot. 
We do have a new contender, though. This big boar showed up for the first time this week:


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Gonna go out an drank in front of the fan



Might have to stay inside, don't wanna over do it!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> I done told you ... I only just now started drankin' it's still WAY too early for dancing (nekkid or otherwise!).




KEEEP drankin !!!!!!!!!!!!! 




Tag-a-long said:


> Ok ... no more dancin' ... NO MORE DANCIN'!!!  That bolt of lighting struck just a little too close to home!
> 
> On a positive note the temperature has dropped from 107 to a balmy 95 degrees!





Sorry, just tryin to send some rain yo way !!! 




Jeff C. said:


> Who wants to go outside and play???




I'm gonna take da BEAST on the pavement and see just how fast she'll run.   Somebody go ahead and call 911...




Hankus said:


> I see clouds......... have I been drankin too much





Nephew, it went from a 105 in da shade to 86 !!!!!!!!!!!!




Okay Vrrrrrrrroooooooooooooom, ya'll don't tell Keebs . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> KEEEP drankin !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Lawwwd!!!  Ride'm Cowboy!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2012)

Still 104 here on my thermometer!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh Lawwwd!!!  Ride'm Cowboy!!





Not bad, on black wet asphalt 55 mph, in a 1/8 of a mile... I think Suzy passed me  . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2012)

Bacon wrapped aged Filet Mignon, fresh sweet kone, (can't decide whether to boil, or grill) baked potatos, fresh garden salad, and garlic bread ...... MMMMMMMMMMMMM!!  


Probably gonna throw some HAWT jalapeno/cheese stuffed sausage on there too !!


----------



## Self! (Jul 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bacon wrapped aged Filet Mignon, fresh sweet kone, (can't decide whether to boil, or grill) baked potatos, fresh garden salad, and garlic bread ...... MMMMMMMMMMMMM!!
> 
> 
> Probably gonna throw some HAWT jalapeno/cheese stuffed sausage on there too !!




Dawn must have gone to her sisters again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not bad, on black wet asphalt 55 mph, in a 1/8 of a mile... I think Suzy passed me  . . .





WET....you get a shower? 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Bacon wrapped aged Filet Mignon, fresh sweet kone, (can't decide whether to boil, or grill) baked potatos, fresh garden salad, and garlic bread ...... MMMMMMMMMMMMM!!
> 
> 
> Probably gonna throw some HAWT jalapeno/cheese stuffed sausage on there too !!



Grill


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bacon wrapped aged Filet Mignon, fresh sweet kone, (can't decide whether to boil, or grill) baked potatos, fresh garden salad, and garlic bread ...... MMMMMMMMMMMMM!!
> 
> 
> Probably gonna throw some HAWT jalapeno/cheese stuffed sausage on there too !!



leftover sketti. You win.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 1, 2012)

Was goin to grill somethin on da Weber, and when I went to get the Kingsford, it had all done turned to ashes in the bag. Dadgum it shore is hot on this fat boy.


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 1, 2012)

Thought this might help.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Was goin to grill somethin on da Weber, and when I went to get the Kingsford, it had all done turned to ashes in the bag. Dadgum it shore is hot on this fat boy.



MizT wanted me to grill some burgers on da Weber, I had to talk her out of it. Gonna cook'em indoors on a grill pan.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 1, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Thought this might help.



Looks like a big ol' nasty hog not fit to eat, don't he? If i had been sitting in my avatar, he'd have had a nice drag up the dirt road to the ravine.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT wanted me to grill some burgers on da Weber, I had to talk her out of it. Gonna cook'em indoors on a grill pan.



He cooked sausage and bacon on the grill this mornin. Looks like it's gonna be a pizza/wang take out tonight. He's in da pool. NO cookin in da house. Too hot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He cooked sausage and bacon on the grill this mornin. Looks like it's gonna be a pizza/wang take out tonight. He's in da pool. NO cookin in da house. Too hot.



I was in one yesterday all afternoon. We left at about 9:00p and it was still 98 out there. 

I had to have a NEW ac unit installed last year, we resized it to a slightly larger unit so it's not too bad, even in these temps. Say hello to Chris for me!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2012)

<------- Eye-talian sausage burgers, loaded!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <------- Eye-talian sausage burgers, loaded!!



Can ya bring some ova to me Sounds GOOD.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey, did you guys know that it is really hot outside?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Can ya bring some ova to me Sounds GOOD.



Lawd, those things were huge....I'm stuffed now!!! Can I get in da pool? 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Hey, did you guys know that it is really hot outside?



Finally got some clouds and wind, but still miserably hot!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Lawd, those things were huge....I'm stuffed now!!! Can I get in da pool?
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got some clouds and wind, but still miserably hot!!



yep, even with the clouds the breeze is scorching hot!!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 1, 2012)

AC been running ALL day. Purty bad when 80 degrees inside feels good.


----------



## killa86 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi fellow drivelers thought Id do a quick little driveby and say hello to all who matter here in never never land. Ive been gettin up at 4 am and gettin home between 9 and 10 and im exhausted. Aint had time or energy to stop by and visit. Hope all are doing well. Im about to get to bed see ya later.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 1, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> AC been running ALL day. Purty bad when 80 degrees inside feels good.



mine is on 80 as well, not looking forward to the power bill........... talk about burning a hole in your pocket!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2012)

killa86 said:


> Hi fellow drivelers thought Id do a quick little driveby and say hello to all who matter here in never never land. Ive been gettin up at 4 am and gettin home between 9 and 10 and im exhausted. Aint had time or energy to stop by and visit. Hope all are doing well. Im about to get to bed see ya later.



Howdy doo, Killa!!! Been a while....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> AC been running ALL day. Purty bad when 80 degrees inside feels good.





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> mine is on 80 as well, not looking forward to the power bill........... talk about burning a hole in your pocket!!!



Got mine set on 73, maintaining and feels fantastic!! 

Although it cost me $5,000.00 last year to replace it


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2012)

Had to git a fallen limb off da tool shed. Nobody killed so its a win. Watching the lightning ana ticka rain right now


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2012)

Oh yeah an I'm drankin wid momma  Dont always git to drank wid her


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Oh yeah an I'm drankin wid momma  Dont always git to drank wid her



Bottoms up


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Oh yeah an I'm drankin wid momma  Dont always git to drank wid her



Dems usually rare occasions


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Bottoms up



BL an PBR an rain 






Jus heard a tree fall back in da woods


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Dems usually rare occasions



Yessir an I sho enjoy em


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2012)

Rain is runnin down my back an in my drawers.  Funny thing....... I'm happy as if I had good sense


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Rain is runnin down my back an in my drawers.  Funny thing....... I'm happy as if I had good sense



I heard that!!! I'd go stand in it, if it would rain here!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2012)

Overcast and breezy!!! Temp dropped to 83


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Overcast and breezy!!! Temp dropped to 83



I believe you are having a cold snap.......


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 1, 2012)

86 here!!! woohhoo


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I believe you are having a cold snap.......



Dang near!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I heard that!!! I'd go stand in it, if it would rain here!!



I did  Good a fwelin as the 6th beer


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I heard that!!! I'd go stand in it, if it would rain here!!



Lightening was too rough to play in the rain but after it was over it was sure nice being able to get out an dwork the dogs this evening!  



Seth carter said:


> 86 here!!! woohhoo



SETH!! Put a shirt on for heaven's sake! You wasn't raised in a barn ... I know good and well yo daddy kept you in the BASEMENT!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2012)

Smokehouse almonds an beer.........good stuff


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Lightening was too rough to play in the rain but after it was over it was sure nice being able to get out an dwork the dogs this evening!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got a little stormy-like here, but no rain to even speak of


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2012)

The PBR an rain shuffel


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2012)

Think I'll go clean up and watch some TV.....Y'all have a good evenin


----------



## kracker (Jul 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I'll go clean up and watch some TV.....Y'all have a good evenin


Later Jeff..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I'll go clean up and watch some TV.....Y'all have a good evenin



Stay cool brother!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2012)

Seed ya C


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 1, 2012)

its still hawt!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 1, 2012)

It is starting to kick up a fuss down here.....windy....lightening.....wonder whats next?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 1, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> It is starting to kick up a fuss down here.....windy....lightening.....wonder whats next?



It is dry and slightly warm up north here.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 1, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> It is dry and slightly warm up north here.



YOUR A MEAN MEAN 3 legged man!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 1, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> It is dry and slightly warm up north here.



It is too dry and sweltering hot 'round these parts...now all we need is a lightening bolt to touch it all off......


----------



## kracker (Jul 1, 2012)

thunder and lightening here.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 1, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> YOUR A MEAN MEAN 3 legged man!


What did I do?


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> It is too dry and sweltering hot 'round these parts...now all we need is a lightening bolt to touch it all off......



Bbq at Bowhunter's house


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2012)

it started with wind........... 'bout blew the grill over with my cheekun on it!  Got done, got some warning texts from MC, got the call from the local weather alert system, got my shower ` QUICKK~~ then, it commenced to RAINING!!!!!!!!!
Grilled Barbq cheekun, tater salad and fresh squash, mater & onions soaked in zesty Italian dressing............ life is good and I am outta heah!  Ya'll stay safe!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 1, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What did I do?
> 
> 
> Bbq at Bowhunter's house



Got rain now.....BBQ and a wet t-shirt contest too


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 1, 2012)

So.....Seth, posted anything new in your thread lately???


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> it started with wind........... 'bout blew the grill over with my cheekun on it!  Got done, got some warning texts from MC, got the call from the local weather alert system, got my shower ` QUICKK~~ then, it commenced to RAINING!!!!!!!!!
> Grilled Barbq cheekun, tater salad and fresh squash, mater & onions soaked in zesty Italian dressing............ life is good and I am outta heah!  Ya'll stay safe!


Good night Keebs 


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Got rain now.....BBQ and a wet t-shirt contest too


I am on the way.  


Good night All.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 1, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good night Keebs
> 
> I am on the way.
> 
> ...



Good night 3LP.....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2012)

PBR an BL spell sleepy rednek


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2012)

I lived! i wasnt sure if i would but i did!


I'd be happy if it didnt get that hot again for the rest of the year .... but i know better.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 1, 2012)

slip said:


> I lived! i wasnt sure if i would but i did!
> 
> 
> I'd be happy if it didnt get that hot again for the rest of the year .... but i know better.


I hear ya Cody!!.........Today was not a good day to be in a parking lot pushing buggy's around!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2012)

I got the wind, the lightening, the clouds, the thunder, temperature dropped about 15* to upper 80's, and just enough rain to see it on the sidewalk last night.

To day is another Moanday talk about the weather.   Expecting it rain today.   Well have a cup of coffee before it boils in the cup.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2012)

I'll pass on the coffee an go straight to tea gobblin  Gonna be hawt on the yard today an not much better in the shop


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 2, 2012)

Morning all.   Lord I'm tired.   Took everything out of the kitchen except the kitchen sink...and the stove.  Cleared out the laundry room as well.  Strange seeing a washing/dryer, a fridge and other kitchen type items like microwave and cart, kitchen table and 4 chairs all sitting in the dining room.  I sure hope these tile guys show up today as discussed.   I also hope this stuff gets lighter B4 I have to bring them all back in place later this week!   ;-)


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2012)

morning Teankus and bb,  

there is pitter patter of rain on the roof.  Radar says it will not last long but I will take every drop that falls.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 2, 2012)

mornin all.....another day of just plain miserable hot today.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning all.   Lord I'm tired.   Took everything out of the kitchen except the kitchen sink...and the stove.  Cleared out the laundry room as well.  Strange seeing a washing/dryer, a fridge and other kitchen type items like microwave and cart, kitchen table and 4 chairs all sitting in the dining room.  I sure hope these tile guys show up today as discussed.   I also hope this stuff gets lighter B4 I have to bring them all back in place later this week!   ;-)



They wont 



gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Teankus and bb,
> 
> there is pitter patter of rain on the roof.  Radar says it will not last long but I will take every drop that falls.



Nothin here, but we got a lil more last night.



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> mornin all.....another day of just plain miserable hot today.



Yeah it will be


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 2, 2012)

that little thunder boomer last night dropped some rain and was a bit windy.....gonna have to survey what if any damage there might be to my pecan trees. Gots 12 mature ones and they don't hold up too well to wind. Dang power was out for a bit last night too.....everything is blinking around here and the timer on my coffee maker was reset so it wasn't ready this morning......BAAAADDDD way to start off a Monday!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2012)

Yep kaintuck yer Mundy is off to a bamer start


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Yep kaintuck yer Mundy is off to a bamer start



Guess I am fixin to head to the big house to see what they have waiting on me........Ya'll have a good day


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 2, 2012)

Good Morning to all of you fellow drivelers.

Thankfully, the really bad weather barely missed me yesterday as I only got about 20 drops of rain, winds at only about 20-30 mph gusts a few times, and the temps at 106 degrees.  The really high winds and hail etc was only a few miles away.  

I do feel bad for the surrounding areas of Lincoln, Columbia, and McDuffie counties as they all suffered a lot of damage from the high winds, large hail, trees down, power lines down, power outages for several hours etc.

The good news is that cooler weather is on the way.......BUT the bad news is that it might not arrive until around December !!!!!

I hope all of you will try to stay cool today and stay hydrated as well.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 2, 2012)

Morning gang.  

Man I am glad that weekend is now in the past.  Now for some better ones.


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 2, 2012)

Good morning Drivelers.  

Stay cool!


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 2, 2012)

Day ain't starting out too bad. Light rain just before dawn, should knock some of the dust down.

The Redhead is making a birthday cake for a co-worker. So I got chocolate cake trimmings and some dabs of excess frosting. Went very well with my coffee.

If I "disappear" for a few days, don't be surprised. I decided to upgrade(?) to AT&T Uverse. Supposed to be installed today by 20:00hrs. Hopefully they know how to do it by now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2012)

Mornin.....mighty nice right now. Enjoy it while you can, hoping for some of the rain that is south of me.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2012)

Today it will be hawt, muggy, cloudy,......good day to cross a river


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 2, 2012)

Mornin Everybody


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2012)

I gotta member ta post bout 10 pics tonight


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Today it will be hawt, muggy, cloudy,......good day to cross a river



Any one in particular?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Any one in particular?



Greg Giraldo I think


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Greg Giraldo I think



Not in this economy!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Not in this economy!!



Well since he is so funny I guess we'll keep him.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> that little thunder boomer last night dropped some rain and was a bit windy.....gonna have to survey what if any damage there might be to my pecan trees. Gots 12 mature ones and they don't hold up too well to wind. Dang power was out for a bit last night too.....everything is blinking around here and the timer on _*my coffee maker was reset so it wasn't ready this morning*_......BAAAADDDD way to start off a Monday!!!


 Ouch!!!!!!!!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to all of you fellow drivelers.





Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning gang.
> 
> Man I am glad that weekend is now in the past.  Now for some better ones.





pstrahin said:


> Good morning Drivelers.
> 
> Stay cool!





NOYDB said:


> Day ain't starting out too bad. Light rain just before dawn, should knock some of the dust down.
> 
> The Redhead is making a birthday cake for a co-worker. So I got chocolate cake trimmings and some dabs of excess frosting. Went very well with my coffee.
> 
> If I "disappear" for a few days, don't be surprised. I decided to upgrade(?) to AT&T Uverse. Supposed to be installed today by 20:00hrs. Hopefully they know how to do it by now.


 you get back quick!


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....mighty nice right now. Enjoy it while you can, hoping for some of the rain that is south of me.





Hankus said:


> Today it will be hawt, muggy, cloudy,......good day to cross a river





Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin Everybody




Ok, off to earn my pay...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well since he is so funny I guess we'll keep him.



10-4, I forgot he passed away....RIP GG!!! 



Keebs said:


> Ouch!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Whoa!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, I forgot he passed away....RIP GG!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 2, 2012)

mernin idjits! 

who has the cwoffee?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin idjits!
> 
> who has the cwoffee?



Had some thinking about more.

Went to head to the paved road for the paper and had to turn around and get the chainsaw.  Sweet gum across the get there from here.  Not how I wanted to start the day.   Done and I am cleaned up and fed.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jul 2, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to all of you fellow drivelers.
> 
> Thankfully, the really bad weather barely missed me yesterday as I only got about 20 drops of rain, winds at only about 20-30 mph gusts a few times, and the temps at 106 degrees. The really high winds and hail etc was only a few miles away.
> 
> ...


 
Amen... I'll bet some of the folks here who had to work in the heat must have lost some serious H2O poundage!  The only good it is for me is that them toxins get sweat'd out!

Stay cool if possible! Today will be another blacktop egg cooker!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



 backatcha


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 2, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Had some thinking about more.
> 
> Went to head to the paved road for the paper and had to turn around and get the chainsaw.  Sweet gum across the get there from here.  Not how I wanted to start the day.   Done and I am cleaned up and fed.


mornin Gobble 
 the smell of a chain saw runnin is great and very manly!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mornin Gobble
> the smell of a chain saw runnin is great and very manly!



Until you hit yo foot....then it gets smelly and girly


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2012)

What's everyone doin for the 4th??


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> What's everyone doin for the 4th??


workin for the public...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> workin for the public...........



Fo real?


----------



## StriperAddict (Jul 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> What's everyone doin for the 4th??


 
Smellin burnt gunpowder


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Until you hit yo foot....then it gets smelly and girly


IDJIT


Keebs said:


> workin for the public...........



Then it would be fine if you call in..right?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> Smellin burnt gunpowder



I heard someone shootin'em off last night!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Fo real?


yep


blood on the ground said:


> Then it would be fine if you call in..right?


nope

we host the games at a local park & give out/away free hot dogs, chips, drinks & patriotic "goodies" - - this year it is cloth coozies, pretty cool ones too, we have the watermelon eating contest, the greased pool contest, a huge sand dune with treasure hidden in it and then the fireworks at dark thirty!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Until you hit yo foot....then it gets smelly and girly



Don't even think about it.   Of course if you work on through it it becomes manly again.


----------



## kracker (Jul 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> What's everyone doin for the 4th??



Grilling with the family.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yep
> 
> nope
> 
> we host the games at a local park & give out/away free hot dogs, chips, drinks & patriotic "goodies" - - this year it is cloth coozies, pretty cool ones too, we have the watermelon eating contest, the greased pool contest, a huge sand dune with treasure hidden in it and then the fireworks at dark thirty!


hot dogs should not be free, they dezerve more respect than that unless its the pink ones from wallmart! naaaasty


gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't even think about it.   Of course if you work on through it it becomes manly again.



true this G, keep werkin Jeff a little infection wont killya


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yep
> 
> nope
> 
> we host the games at a local park & give out/away free hot dogs, chips, drinks & patriotic "goodies" - - this year it is cloth coozies, pretty cool ones too, we have the watermelon eating contest, the greased pool contest, a huge sand dune with treasure hidden in it and then the fireworks at dark thirty!



Gotcha!!  



gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't even think about it.   Of course if you work on through it it becomes manly again.





blood on the ground said:


> hot dogs should not be free, they dezerve more respect than that unless its the pink ones from wallmart! naaaasty
> 
> 
> true this G, keep werkin Jeff a little infection wont killya



I've got TOO close a couple of times......a little tear in the pants leg, one boot that ain't waterproof no more, etc. 



kracker said:


> Grilling with the family.



No BIG plans here...probably do the same!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> What's everyone doin for the 4th??



Hoping the beeper don't go off.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> What's everyone doin for the 4th??



Werkin


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 2, 2012)

May head down to the Ga. Aquarium Wednesday for their 4th celebration.   get to watch the fireworks that are being set off at Centennial Park right from the 7th floor top of the parking deck!   Depends on whether it's supposed to be 100 degrees or 80 degrees.  I can always watch it on TV.   Called the Red, White and Brew.  Lots of different beers to sample.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 2, 2012)

Time to hit the shower, go to Tractor Supply for some trailer wheels, and then head to work. See ya'll later!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Time to hit the shower, go to Tractor Supply for some trailer wheels, and then head to work. See ya'll later!



you must be movin again!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2012)

18 red maters on the counter-top, maybe a mater sammich or 2 for lunch?

Think I'll save the baby backs for tonight....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> 18 red maters on the counter-top, maybe a mater sammich or 2 for lunch?
> 
> Think I'll save the baby backs for tonight....


 THIS is why I hate being so late getting my garden started!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> THIS is why I hate being so late getting my garden started!



Yes'm....I got a decent start this year for a change!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2012)

PB&J, chips an powerade

An 3 oreos


----------



## slip (Jul 2, 2012)

Mornin folks ..... it dont feel bad outside a'tall, and a chance of rain with it .... todays going to be a good day.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2012)

Werkin today slip


----------



## slip (Jul 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Werkin today slip



Sho am ...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> PB&J, chips an powerade
> 
> An 3 oreos


 left over bbq'd cheekun, tater salad & fresh veggies.


slip said:


> Mornin folks ..... it dont feel bad outside a'tall, and a chance of rain with it .... todays going to be a good day.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 2, 2012)

hmm


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2012)

That figures, 'bout time the 110 weather is gone I start nights . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That figures, 'bout time the 110 weather is gone I start nights . . .


 karma?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> karma?






Pookie luck . . .


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 2, 2012)

This weekend I saw a GON sticker in the back window of a white pickup truck in Newnan.

This morning I saw a GON sticker in the back window of a black pickup truck in Fairburn.

Does anybody know they are?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie luck . . .





pstrahin said:


> This weekend I saw a GON sticker in the back window of a white pickup truck in Newnan.
> 
> This morning I saw a GON sticker in the back window of a black pickup truck in Fairburn.
> 
> Does anybody know they are?


 mehbeee........... what kind of tags did they have & what have ya heard?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2012)

Cold drink at break shore is nice


----------



## StriperAddict (Jul 2, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> This weekend I saw a GON sticker in the back window of a white pickup truck in Newnan.
> 
> This morning I saw a GON sticker in the back window of a black pickup truck in Fairburn.
> 
> Does anybody know they are?


 
I have a GON sticker in the back window of my red pickup truck in Suwanee...

count?


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 2, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> I have a GON sticker in the back window of my red pickup truck in Suwanee...
> 
> count?



Yessir, that counts.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Cold drink at break shore is nice


soda water or coke?


StriperAddict said:


> I have a GON sticker in the back window of my red pickup truck in Suwanee...
> 
> count?


 I have a red pickup truck toooo!!!!!!!!!  ain't it?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> I have a GON sticker in the back window of my red pickup truck in Suwanee...
> 
> count?



I drive a red pick-up and I don't have a GON sticker; so I should be easy to spot.  I driver through Suwanee twice a day; to and fro work.......wave at me


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2012)

I have never wanted to put a GON sticker on my truck.  Or any sticker that was not required.   Wave a me when you see me.


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 2, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I have never wanted to put a GON sticker on my truck.  Or any sticker that was not required.   Wave a me when you see me.



I drive a company truck and can't have one.  Everybody always waves at me, I just wish they would use all of their fingers.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 2, 2012)

i dont have a truck


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie luck . . .



ain't no luck, like pookie luck.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> ain't no luck, like pookie luck.





I'm outta heah!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> i dont have a truck



Maybe one day yo daddy Quack will buy ya a BEAST!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> ain't no luck, like pookie luck.





Dawn said she was getting me a helmet for the new 4 wheeler. . .


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn said she was getting me a helmet for the new 4 wheeler. . .



u still aint gave mine back !!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn said she was getting me a helmet for the new 4 wheeler. . .



This is so you.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn said she was getting me a helmet for the new 4 wheeler. . .



Why does the 4 wheeler need a helmet?   


Should she get one in your size this is not the way to wear it. . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 2, 2012)

Bubbette has broke out the recipe cards and picked Spanish pork chops for supper. This oughta be good.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette has broke out the recipe cards and picked Spanish pork chops for supper. This oughta be good.....



There is always take out.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 2, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> There is always take out.



It's bad enough that every restaurant in town already knows us by name.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2012)

PBR


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 2, 2012)

Howdy y'all!!

Just a quick pass through- I'll try to get back to drivelin' tomorrow. 

I wanted to tell y'all, that I will be sending texts/emails out with my new contact info. At&t screwed my recent order up, so Hayley will be inheriting my old phone and number. 

PLEASE, for the love of god, DO NOT SEND ANY TEXTS TO MY 770 number after tomorrow! If I have your number, you'll have my new number. 

Again, NO TEXTS TO THE 10 YEAR OLD. 

Thank you


----------



## Resica (Jul 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy y'all!!
> 
> Just a quick pass through- I'll try to get back to drivelin' tomorrow.
> 
> ...



What's the 770 # again?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 2, 2012)

Good evenin'.....how are all you fine ladies and gentlemen?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2012)

Evenin folks!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Good evenin'.....how are all you fine ladies and gentlemen?



Soberish, but I'm werkin on it


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy y'all!!
> 
> Just a quick pass through- I'll try to get back to drivelin' tomorrow.
> 
> ...






Yeah....uh huh.....OK!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Soberish, but I'm werkin on it



draink a few for me....I am on call for surgery the next 3 nights......


----------



## kracker (Jul 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Soberish, but I'm werkin on it


Don't give up..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy y'all!!
> 
> Just a quick pass through- I'll try to get back to drivelin' tomorrow.
> 
> ...



Ummmm, Yer daughter is fixin to get an education with this lot from the campfire


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 2, 2012)

Evening folks.

Seen all the talk about wender stickers,  I like mine, a Great Big Ole WOODYS in the back glass.  Got about 20 of them a floating around.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2012)

Had to drive into Atlanter @ 4:00 pm this afternoon just to fill out a time card (2 mins). When I worked up there last week I had to fill out about about 9 sheets of paperwork, they forgot to have me fill out the time sheet 

I can't believe I made the round trip in 2 hrs. through traffic


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening folks.
> 
> Seen all the talk about wender stickers,  I like mine, a Great Big Ole WOODYS in the back glass.  Got about 20 of them a floating around.



How you doin Kim???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy y'all!!
> 
> Just a quick pass through- I'll try to get back to drivelin' tomorrow.
> 
> ...






Whoaaaaaa !!!  Glad I saw that, would of hated to scar that child for life . . .


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoaaaaaa !!!  Glad I saw that, would of hated to scar that child for life . . .



don't reckin they need to see all them twister pics you have on yer phone........


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> How you doin Kim???



How ya doing Jeff ??


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 2, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> How ya doing Jeff ??



Hey there RM!!! hope all is well with you and yours


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> How ya doing Jeff ??



Much better than the last time I saw ya!!! 

Hope all is well with you!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 2, 2012)

Kinda quiet in here tonight.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Kinda quiet in here tonight.......



Sho is....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Sho is....



think everybody is outside since the temp has droppped to a respectable level......I should have been out there zeroing in my bow >>>---------->


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2012)

Im busy


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> think everybody is outside since the temp has droppped to a respectable level......I should have been out there zeroing in my bow >>>---------->



More than likely.....bout the only time you want to be outdoors right now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Im busy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2012)

"sandhillmike" thread in the sports forum  . . .


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "sandhillmike" thread in the sports forum  . . .



I saw that......didn't realize he was dealing with such a thing.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "sandhillmike" thread in the sports forum  . . .





Yep. Cancer don`t discriminate.   

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=697234


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 2, 2012)

It sux...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep. Cancer don`t discriminate.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=697234



just a horrible thing...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin folks!!!



The first one tonight is strong and I like it.  

Now Sugar don't you think it is time for that 10 yo to get an education?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep. Cancer don`t discriminate.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=697234



Not much to say except I hate the C word and the disease in any of its forms.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep. Cancer don`t discriminate.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=697234





I don't even know the guy, but 'bout teared up reading that, can't imagine what's going thru his mind.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't even know the guy, but 'bout teared up reading that, can't imagine what's going thru his mind.



Other than the SF I don't know him either but having way too many close friends and family die this way I would not wish it on an enemy.   I started to tear up just reading it know what he is facing.  Most recently a 38 yo close friend a month ago.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> just a horrible thing...





Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't even know the guy, but 'bout teared up reading that, can't imagine what's going thru his mind.





Cancer does that to me too. That accursed disease has devastated my family. 

Very few things in this world I truly hate, bit cancer is one.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't even know the guy, but 'bout teared up reading that, can't imagine what's going thru his mind.



tough to read a post from someone who has come to terms with the end....especially when the end has come after fighting with cancer......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2012)

On a lighter note I sprayed my pasture this evening once the wind lay down and hopefully got rid of a bunch of weeds.     Woo HOoo!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "sandhillmike" thread in the sports forum  . . .



Terrible.....



gobbleinwoods said:


> The first one tonight is strong and I like it.
> 
> Now Sugar don't you think it is time for that 10 yo to get an education?



 Chuggin one as we speak!!!



Nicodemus said:


> Cancer does that to me too. That accursed disease has devastated my family.
> 
> Very few things in this world I truly hate, bit cancer is one.



10-4, Alzheimer's is another. 

I've got an Uncle that skipped his last Cancer treatment recently, said he isn't takin anymore.....not the 1st time I've heard that either


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2012)

Stage 4 or old-timers and I will have a hunting accident.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 2, 2012)

Pookie needs help with attaching a trailer to a 4-wheeler. If your trailer has a connection like the pic below, and you use a hitch pin like the one below, Should the curved part be on top or the straight end with the cotter pin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Pookie needs help with attaching a trailer to a 4-wheeler. If your trailer has a connection like the pic below, and you use a hitch pin like the one below, Should the curved part be on top or the straight end with the cotter pin?



Bama, I'd put it on top (curved part), JMO. I do have one like that also.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2012)

Curve top in case the pin gets knocked out you may still be connected.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Bama, I'd put it on top (curved part), JMO. I do have one like that also.



I would like to add: Go past the click part of the pin, all the way to the circular part where it is just hanging....my experience.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Curve top in case the pin gets knocked out you may still be connected.



x'2 on that.......trailer dump with a full load just ruins the day


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2012)

Curve part on top with cotter pin on bottom and a can of spray paint of any other color.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Curve part on top with cotter pin on bottom and a can of spray paint of any other color.





Y'all realize this is Pookie, right?? 

May want to upgrade to a bolt and lock nut  then cotter pin


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 2, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Curve part on top with cotter pin on bottom and a can of spray paint of any other color.



What? You don't like Nebraska rusty red? 


Nah, that's just a pic i found online. Mine is a combination of rust and camo paint.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> What? You don't like Nebraska rusty red?
> 
> 
> Nah, that's just a pic i found online. Mine is a combination of rust and camo paint.



And dry rot wheels.......


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all realize this is Pookie, right??
> 
> May want to upgrade to a bolt and lock nut  then cotter pin




I tried the nut and bolt when i first bought the trailer. Did you know that when you tighten down a nut and bolt on a trailer, you better only travel in a straight line because it will run you into a tree trying to go around the curve.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 2, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> And dry rot wheels.......



Not anymore. We sporting some new 16's courtesy of a debit card at Tractor Supply.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Not anymore. We sporting some new 16's courtesy of a debit card at Tractor Supply.



Sweet.....Love me some TSC!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I tried the nut and bolt when i first bought the trailer. Did you know that when you tighten down a nut and bolt on a trailer, you better only travel in a straight line because it will run you into a tree trying to go around the curve.





Yessir.....has to be a shoulder bolt!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir.....has to be a shoulder bolt!



rseen ne before. Looks complicated.


----------



## kracker (Jul 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I tried the nut and bolt when i first bought the trailer. Did you know that when you tighten down a nut and bolt on a trailer, you better only travel in a straight line because it will run you into a tree trying to go around the curve.


That was funny, please tell me it really happened!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2012)

kracker said:


> That was funny, please tell me it really happened!



I have no doubt based on track record


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 2, 2012)

kracker said:


> That was funny, please tell me it really happened!



Nah. I missed the tree. Stayed upright going downhill though.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> rseen ne before. Looks complicated.



Must be time to clean the dog hair out of my keyboard.  
That should be: "Never seen one before."


----------



## kracker (Jul 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Nah. I missed the tree. Stayed upright going downhill though.



That's cool, still, everytime you mention an OR I'll get that image in my head


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> rseen ne before. Looks complicated.



It ain't like wiring


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2012)

Whays that wire fer........


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> It ain't like wiring



BZZZZZZZT....POP.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2012)

niters everyone.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Whays that wire fer........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> niters everyone.



Nite Gobble!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


>



Ats tha one


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2012)

Una mas!!


----------



## slip (Jul 2, 2012)

Whoop 'nother day in the books and another dolla earned.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2012)

slip said:


> Whoop 'nother day in the books and another dolla earned.



WTG!! Lemme hold one???


----------



## slip (Jul 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> WTG!! Lemme hold one???



But its my only dolla!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2012)

slip said:


> But its my only dolla!



Convert it to silver, and I'll give you 2 dollas for it


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2012)

Well look at ol slip a earnin his keep


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well look at ol slip a earnin his keep



Good for him!!  

Me too.....


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 2, 2012)

i win


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 2, 2012)

you


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 2, 2012)

lose


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 2, 2012)

its dark


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 2, 2012)

in the basement


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2012)

Ya idjit, this one hasn't reached a 1000 yet . . .


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jul 2, 2012)

Sittin here minding my own busness with the wife and the neighbors bulldog, we let it out when neighbor works late and someone knocks on the door. It is the neighbor coming for his dog and he asks the wife if i am here. I get up go to the door and he asks if i am good at identifyin snakes!!!  My wife then says that she is better than me and asks where is it?

Neighbor says his girlfriend has it cornered in the garage sorta. So we go over  with him to look at a copperhead he thinks.

In the garage is his GF in short shorts and a tight tee shirt with a paint roller and pan keeping this 12" snake in the corner.

My wife walks over and says OH, a scarlet one and snatches it up sayin he's a pretty one!

The looks on  the neighbors faces were priceless. He is 6'3" and her a cute texas transplant both standin on one foot each squirming at this snake and my wife sayin he won't hurt you here you want to hold it?

The wife got both of them to hold it after a while but in the end they said we could have the snake. We let it go in the bushes by my boat  where i saw a much larger one last week.


Funny how grown people are scart of a little bug eatin reptile.

BTW the wife taught HS science  so snakes are no big deal.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Sittin here minding my own busness with the wife and the neighbors bulldog, we let it out when neighbor works late and someone knocks on the door. It is the neighbor coming for his dog and he asks the wife if i am here. I get up go to the door and he asks if i am good at identifyin snakes!!!  My wife then says that she is better than me and asks where is it?
> 
> Neighbor says his girlfriend has it cornered in the garage sorta. So we go over  with him to look at a copperhead he thinks.
> 
> ...





No pics of neighbors GF in short shorts and tight Tshirt??


----------



## Crickett (Jul 2, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Sittin here minding my own busness with the wife and the neighbors bulldog, we let it out when neighbor works late and someone knocks on the door. It is the neighbor coming for his dog and he asks the wife if i am here. I get up go to the door and he asks if i am good at identifyin snakes!!!  My wife then says that she is better than me and asks where is it?
> 
> Neighbor says his girlfriend has it cornered in the garage sorta. So we go over  with him to look at a copperhead he thinks.
> 
> ...







Hooked On Quack said:


> No pics of neighbors GF in short shorts and tight Tshirt??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2012)

Crickett said:


>






Ow, ow, ow, be gentle, I bruise easily . . . 





Look under yo footsies, I think I see a spider . . .


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jul 2, 2012)

He is 6'3" and 12 yrs younger than me. I am 5'11" and 53yrs. old and oh yeah my wife of 23yrs, the one holdin the snake and owner of 8 guns and many cast iron cooking utensils is right there.

Being that i am older and heal slower i chose sleeping tonite instead of worrying about cast iron skillets up side my head.
Besides, the wife and the neighbors were all looking at the snake leaving me to look anywhere i wanted and not be noticed.

See that is one more reason to have a few snakes around.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ow, ow, ow, be gentle, I bruise easily . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kracker (Jul 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No pics of neighbors GF in short shorts and tight Tshirt??


I KNEW that was coming


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2012)

Crickett said:


>




Whaaaaaaaa???





kracker said:


> I KNEW that was coming


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 3, 2012)

OK MY FELLOW DRIVELERS, TIME TO GET YOUR REARS OUT OF THE BED AND GET THEM IN GEAR.

Gobblin should be showing up any minute now with some fresh coffee so I think that I will get my newspaper and make sure that my name is not on the obituary page today.  Hope every one stays cool today and will pass on the smiles to everyone that you see.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 3, 2012)

Good morning Mike...and anyone else up this early.   I'd make a pot of coffee for ya but the kitchen is a shambles right now.   Only 1/2 tiled so far but should be fairly close to done.  They may grout tomorrow or Thursday...I have no idea.   Gonna be a pain putting all the appliances back in...can't drag them in like I drug them out.  Hata to scratch up the new tiles.   And speaking of tiles, how can you break all 15 in a case...?  I didn't see them do it but the aftermath is there!  And since I bought, loaded, and unloaded each and every case myself...I know I didn't have any broken tiles when I started.   Oh well, keep kewl and hydrated today!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 3, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK MY FELLOW DRIVELERS, TIME TO GET YOUR REARS OUT OF THE BED AND GET THEM IN GEAR.
> 
> Gobblin should be showing up any minute now with some fresh coffee so I think that I will get my newspaper and make sure that my name is not on the obituary page today.  Hope every one stays cool today and will pass on the smiles to everyone that you see.





boneboy96 said:


> Good morning Mike...and anyone else up this early.   I'd make a pot of coffee for ya but the kitchen is a shambles right now.   Only 1/2 tiled so far but should be fairly close to done.  They may grout tomorrow or Thursday...I have no idea.   Gonna be a pain putting all the appliances back in...can't drag them in like I drug them out.  Hata to scratch up the new tiles.   And speaking of tiles, how can you break all 15 in a case...?  I didn't see them do it but the aftermath is there!  And since I bought, loaded, and unloaded each and every case myself...I know I didn't have any broken tiles when I started.   Oh well, keep kewl and hydrated today!



After readin this I think its all been said this mornin, except that its Trashy Tuesday.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 3, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK MY FELLOW DRIVELERS, TIME TO GET YOUR REARS OUT OF THE BED AND GET THEM IN GEAR.
> 
> Gobblin should be showing up any minute now with some fresh coffee so I think that I will get my newspaper and make sure that my name is not on the obituary page today.  Hope every one stays cool today and will pass on the smiles to everyone that you see.



Up ... check,  in gear ... mostly, coffee ... working on it!  Morning fellas.  Headed outside before it gets hot.  Be back to check on ya'll in a few.  Have a good'n if I miss ya!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Up ... check,  in gear ... mostly, coffee ... working on it!  Morning fellas.  Headed outside before it gets hot.  Be back to check on ya'll in a few.  Have a good'n if I miss ya!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK MY FELLOW DRIVELERS, TIME TO GET YOUR REARS OUT OF THE BED AND GET THEM IN GEAR.
> 
> Gobblin should be showing up any minute now with some fresh coffee so I think that I will get my newspaper and make sure that my name is not on the obituary page today.  Hope every one stays cool today and will pass on the smiles to everyone that you see.



EE the white screen go me so I went elsewhere until now.  Better late than never as the saying goes.  

morning to every driveler.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 3, 2012)

Good Lawd it's muggy out there already!    Off to work ... gotta try to squeeze 5 days worth of work into 4.


----------

